# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление 1С через INFO.DAT - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ

## johnsm123

*В данной теме выкладываем ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на файлы info.dat и комплекты для обновления. 
Все обсуждения ведутся вот в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*
Для обновления с сервера 1С через Интернет необходимо иметь *внешнюю обработку* и файл *info.dat* (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске 1С:ИТС ПРОФ). 
С помощью этого комплекта можно обновить как регламентированную отчетность, так и типовые конфигурации.

*
АКТУАЛЬНЫЙ INFO.DAT (С КОМПЛЕКТОМ ДЛЯ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ ЧЕРЕЗ ИНТЕРНЕТ И БЕЗ НЕГО)
*
В данной теме выкладываем только ссылки на обработки и файлы info.dat, общее обсуждение темы/ошибок/вопросов/запросов проводится тут, за нарушение правил возможен *вечный бан*, пожалуйста поддерживайте порядок на форуме и не захламляйте форум, сначала воспользуйтесь поиском (скорее всего Вы найдете ответ), а если Ваша проблема уникальна и поиск ни чего не дал...то тогда уже задавайте вопросы в соответствующей ветке форума.

----------

abkaz (24.10.2012), ACCuCTEHT (15.10.2018), Acix (19.04.2019), alchimic1983 (27.06.2019), alekc1 (08.12.2017), aleks.i (06.08.2012), Aleksandrmt (08.04.2016), Alex Bel (27.04.2019), Alex The Fox (03.03.2015), Alexandra2000 (05.10.2011), AlexNTs (19.12.2012), alexru2020 (20.01.2020), AlexT1960 (15.10.2014), alexx1975 (24.09.2013), Alex_58 (19.09.2011), aljas2006 (02.11.2011), alxrie (16.05.2019), amm50 (25.06.2012), AndreBMW (16.08.2016), Andrey137 (13.04.2015), Andrey_FK (28.01.2015), anisf (03.03.2012), antik_ant (15.04.2013), antonstarlight (17.04.2012), asg1981 (02.08.2011), ASSSS (04.07.2012), Ayegres (20.11.2012), basa65 (16.07.2019), Bas_perm (09.07.2012), bela_papa (09.02.2017), bestship (10.03.2013), bezaliby (05.07.2012), Big Serg (19.02.2020), bliznec (31.10.2012), bmw_x5e70 (25.07.2012), Bonifacy78 (10.08.2012), boss75 (28.02.2017), brilakova (06.07.2012), chern (08.09.2012), ChipsetX86 (05.03.2014), cooler-spb (02.07.2012), ddd98998 (22.06.2012), Dehaan (16.01.2014), delfinn (22.11.2012), denns (13.11.2012), Derlescom (08.07.2012), Dinozavr (21.04.2012), dnik-08 (27.09.2012), Elina (21.06.2012), eTix (16.02.2019), evil_alien (02.07.2018), filosof_andy (06.02.2017), Finik164 (08.07.2013), fng (08.12.2012), G-rom (16.03.2016), gbuharik (13.07.2012), Hameleon (07.07.2012), ice_dragon (13.04.2016), infodat (06.07.2012), IngaO (24.06.2014), irinadlm (04.11.2014), ivan_777777 (09.07.2018), ivolga8 (03.10.2014), Kalinoff (06.10.2014), Kavkaz (13.02.2015), Knopka03 (20.07.2012), kog (15.09.2012), kotBoris (09.07.2013), ksoft (21.07.2011), kuz (15.09.2013), liypsp (21.06.2012), loner-sd (03.10.2012), LWE320 (22.09.2014), madfer (28.11.2018), Masik777 (03.07.2013), master-omi (01.07.2012), Master76 (03.07.2012), Maxim290 (30.04.2020), mayamaya (19.01.2012), mhome (22.10.2013), molotok_2003 (06.02.2019), Nata1109 (07.11.2014), nik2101 (17.12.2014), Nikita747 (30.01.2012), NikolayC (12.12.2014), nikwik (07.06.2012), olsoi (02.07.2015), onguk (26.01.2013), orl_vlad72 (13.04.2017), Oven (10.10.2012), Paul76 (13.09.2012), pdbq (08.07.2012), petya2003 (09.10.2012), PLAKHTY (14.10.2014), Poljarnik (10.03.2017), Quint (16.09.2012), reeden (05.04.2013), Reginleif (21.12.2013), Rie (07.06.2016), rinam (03.10.2014), riz-riz (01.10.2012), roler (24.04.2012), Rom165 (28.04.2017), semandCh (10.01.2021), serg261263 (07.09.2012), shoo (16.01.2020), sidnintv (07.04.2015), Sim-Sim (01.10.2012), smiler (29.12.2015), Solovey Razboy (12.10.2011), stallalex (20.04.2012), starter (14.10.2013), stenson (02.10.2012), stoik (17.07.2015), tag (14.07.2015), Tenze (25.06.2013), tk2710 (24.06.2012), u301 (05.04.2012), Una56 (14.06.2012), usvik (31.07.2012), vadimvad (15.02.2016), valeribir (25.02.2016), Van Ershov (24.01.2020), VBMADD (18.06.2012), Vedyn28 (04.09.2011), ViperPST (18.06.2012), ViperSP (01.12.2015), vitalik1289 (05.08.2012), Vlad1942 (05.08.2012), Vlad2012 (21.03.2015), vladddos (08.07.2012), Voland36 (21.06.2012), wbor (02.09.2012), web2003 (06.10.2014), Winston (24.05.2017), YANEIDIOT (17.09.2012), YANEINDEZID (14.11.2012), yopalp (05.02.2015), Yur-ok (06.01.2015), zemsnarjad (20.01.2021), zlol (22.10.2012), Zordek (09.09.2012), _dimas (29.01.2020), КСФ (02.04.2014), Марика (17.05.2017), сергейыв (18.05.2014), Таня110 (28.06.2016)

----------


## johnsm123

*INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2020 с диска ITS2003PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

garrikaka (07.01.2020), Piligrim64 (03.02.2020), vadimvad (23.03.2020), Van Ershov (24.01.2020), yk13 (05.09.2020)

----------


## kuhum

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Makcik76  
> Нихрена не обновляется! требует V7Plus*! Всё перепробовал! Подскажите кто исправил данную ошибку!!!!
> 
> в любом обновлении КОНФЫ есть этот файл - качаешь и копируешь в папку с конфой, затем идешь Пуск-выполнить пишешь regsvr32 d:\base\...v7plus.dll (ИЛИ ДРУГОЙ ПУТЬ, но полный путь к файлу!) - И БУДЕТ ТЕБЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!)))))


хорошо но всётаки как зарегить v7plus.dll под вистои !!!

----------


## s_ANDY

> хорошо но всётаки как зарегить v7plus.dll под вистои !!!


Просто надо отменить UAC в учётных записях пользователей. Тогда регистрация "вручную" через regsvr32 заработает.
А вообще, в Висте сделали это ограничение специально. При этом инсталляторы "умеют" правильно регистрировать несмотря на UAC, надо только иметь права админа.:)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Ноябрь 2009 г.*

скачать

----------


## omsk_mail

Все сделал как написано 
1. Скопируйте папку ITS с файлами в корень диска C:\ (или в др.диск, тогда изм. 1c_lm.reg.)
2. Запустите файл 1c_lm.reg и добавьте информацию в реестр.
3. В папку ITS положите современный файл info.dat (меняется ежемесячно).
4. Запустите любую конфигурацию 1С(файлы v7plus.dll и v7plus.als должны находится в папке с открываемой базой).
5. Меню: Файл - Открыть (указываем путь к файлу C:\update\upd.ert), дальше  должно быть понятно.


   Обработки upd.ert - доб. кнопки группового выбора и снятия галочек,
             upd_rus_ukr.ert - можно качать и укр. варианты.
взят ваш файл info.dat 
но все равно пишет нет диска ИТС  и как это понимать что лохотрон или серьезные люди.

вот что в файле рег REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\1C]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\1C\Its]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\1C\Its\Options]
"InfoPath"="C:\\update\\"

пути до каталога с файлом инфо прописаны правильно в чем тогда проблема 


Наверно в самом файле ИНФО других вариантов в голову не приходит

----------


## vashkovich

Перезалейте обработку обновления! На depositfiles или letitbit не находит Ж(

----------


## Oxana965

Люди, а можно обновлять с бюджетных ИТС?:confused: Если так также то киньте  Info.dat Декабрь 2009 г.

----------


## bestship

> Все сделал как написано 
> 1. Скопируйте папку ITS с файлами в корень диска C:\ (или в др.диск, тогда изм. 1c_lm.reg.)
> 2. Запустите файл 1c_lm.reg и добавьте информацию в реестр.
> 3. В папку ITS положите современный файл info.dat (меняется ежемесячно).
> 4. Запустите любую конфигурацию 1С(файлы v7plus.dll и v7plus.als должны находится в папке с открываемой базой).
> 5. Меню: Файл - Открыть (указываем путь к файлу C:\update\upd.ert), дальше  должно быть понятно.
> 
> 
>    Обработки upd.ert - доб. кнопки группового выбора и снятия галочек,
> ...


:( у меня тоже не получается :(

----------


## ycatuk2006

ребят киньте ссылку инфо дата за январь на депозит а то у этих слотов свободных нет :(

----------


## board625

Перезалейте обработку пжта. Ссылка, которая есть, не работает.

----------


## alel

Господа! Доброго времени суток! Такая проблема, скачал info.dat 3 или 4 января, обновился для "торговля склад", все прошло отлично! Решил обновиться 8 января для "бухгалтерия", "зарплата и кадры" и "комплексная" - пишет "не могу найти V7plus", захожу опять в "торговля и склад" проверяю обновления - опять пишет "не могу найти V7plus"! Куда я его только не закинул, и во все базы и в Bin, все одно - "не могу найти V7plus"! Кто обновлялся 8-го или позже у вас нет такой проблемы?

----------


## aud

Поменяй V7plus на более свежую, работает нормально,у меня стоит октябрьская

----------


## alel

Спасибо! Проблему решил на половину, дело в Windows, блокирует доступ к серверу обновлений, почему не понял еще, может вирус, разбираюсь! У меня ХР, все выше перечисленные советы уже применил на практике, буду дальше копаться!

----------


## reptiliya

поставил внешнюю обработку по инструкции. закинул инфо дат . 
1ска требует итсного диска... может обработка глючная какая?

----------


## lacosta73

перезалейте пожалуста info.dat январь на депозит или летитбит или на мыло su4ka1@gmail.com

----------


## barbos83

> перезалейте пожалуста info.dat январь на депозит или летитбит или на мыло su4ka1@gmail.com


http://depositfiles.com/files/g6v96ajn4

----------


## AndreyAs

Перезалейте обработку пожалуста. Ссылка, которая есть, не работает. Причём не "отсюда" не с ifolder

----------


## Максим ФБК

Люди, а никто не в курсе, что с новой формой НДС, судя по Консультанту она уже вступила с 13.01.10, а в 1с ее нет:confused:И?

----------


## Prima62

*barbos83*, Спасибо!

----------


## gii

Читаем на buh.ru новость от 
14.01.2010  По какой форме отчитываться по НДС за IV квартал? 

Консультант Пы тут поторопился. А отчитываться - всё зависит
от налоговой. Что примет, то и правильно.
Им Минфин по барабану, судись потом до посинения....

----------


## kirillov

ен могу скачать  info.dat за январь 2010, help

----------


## Prima62

Что, никто не слышит? Или нет сердца?
Ссылка на сам файл обработки (обновлялки) - не работает!
Большая просьба исправить ссылку или дать другую. Спасибо.

----------


## johnsm123

> такая же ерунда, не хочет обновляться, ищет V7plus. если разобрался подскажи как. заранее спасибо
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 32 секунды_
> пишет 
> Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out
> Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из интернета!
> что бы это значилоИИ


возьмите другую версию компоненты и попробуйте с ней

----------


## board625

Таж фигня. V7Plus взята из обновления конфигурации до 166 (УСН)

----------


## leonidhome

> такая же ерунда, не хочет обновляться, ищет V7plus. если разобрался подскажи как. заранее спасибо
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 32 секунды_
> пишет 
> Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out
> Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из интернета!
> что бы это значилоИИ


Просто сервер 1С сильно перегружен... Подождите и будет Вам счастье...

----------


## YaSamaya

> 2. Запустите файл 1c_lm.reg и добавьте информацию в реестр.


Подскажите где взять этот 1c_lm.reg?

----------


## johnsm123

> Подскажите где взять этот 1c_lm.reg?


в обработке в первом посте с айфолдера качай

----------


## tannya1

Все сделал как написано
1. Скопируйте папку ITS с файлами в корень диска C:\ (или в др.диск, тогда изм. 1c_lm.reg.)
2. Запустите файл 1c_lm.reg и добавьте информацию в реестр.
3. В папку ITS положите современный файл info.dat (меняется ежемесячно).
4. Запустите любую конфигурацию 1С(файлы v7plus.dll и v7plus.als должны находится в папке с открываемой базой).
5. Меню: Файл - Открыть (указываем путь к файлу C:\update\upd.ert), дальше должно быть понятно.




Все сделано, как написано, требует ДИСК ИТС!?

----------


## Максим ФБК

Я конечно понимаю что последний день сдачи НДС, но если кому надо-отч.4кв09 с нов.формой НДС Тута http://ifolder.ru/15993373

----------


## lenazaver

> Наверное появилась какая-то новая защита? Почему-то не обновляется. До этого проблем не было. Кто-то может помочь обновиться?


Не обновляется!

----------


## torbina

Скачал, установил, все работает, но все конфы и отчетности для России.
Подскажите плз как этой обработкой обновить конфы для Украины. или есть какая-то другая обработачка?

----------


## progtv1974

Как обновить конфигурацию "свод отчетов", не получается скачать релиз?

----------


## lenazaver

все сделала как написано. Требует диск ИТС и все тут! 
Многие уже жаловались на эту тему. Может кто поможет, в чем тут дело? где ошибка зарыта?

----------


## johnsm123

> все сделала как написано. Требует диск ИТС и все тут! 
> Многие уже жаловались на эту тему. Может кто поможет, в чем тут дело? где ошибка зарыта?


есть темя для обсуждения этого вопроса, там расписанно все пошагово

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 34 секунды_
для ленивых или невнимательных http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...1&postcount=30

----------


## waw_waw

Похоже что в 2010 году компания 1С обновила процедуру обновления с сервера. Пожалуйста кто-нибудь помогите обновить обработку ITS.ert

----------


## EYLLO

Спасибj!

----------


## aud

*torbina*, поищи здесь http://rapidshare.com/files/344414991/upd.ert.html открываешь в 1с , есть обновление для украины

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Февраль 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## AVM_AVM

Подскажите! Где взять обработку для скачивания?

----------


## waw_waw

ПОСМОТРИМ БУДЕТ ЛИ ОНА РАБОТАТЬ С ФЕВРАЛЬСКИМ DAT.........

ПОЛНЫЙ ОБЛОМ. НЕ РАБОТАЕТ. ВЫДАЕТ: Получение конфигурации7.70.293_Зарплата+  Кадры_update.exe
Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out (НА КОНКРЕТНОМ ПРИМЕРЕ) ТО ЖЕ ЧТО И С ЯНВАРСКИМ DAT. НУЖНА НОВАЯ ОБРАБОТКА. ПЛИЗЗЗ. КТО-НИБУДЬ ОТКЛИКНИТЕСЬ. ИЛИ ОПЯТЬ ПРИЙДЕТСЯ СКАЧИВАТЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ ПО МЕРЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАНИЯ ОНЫХ В РАЗДАТЧИКАХ............................  ....

----------


## matrix_pamir

Выложите пожалуйста  рабочую обработку

----------


## SaF13

У меня с этой обработкой качает, в ней инфо.дат февральский, Винда 7http://kws.ifolder.ru/16312894

----------


## ilnazik

> ПОСМОТРИМ БУДЕТ ЛИ ОНА РАБОТАТЬ С ФЕВРАЛЬСКИМ DAT.........
> 
> ПОЛНЫЙ ОБЛОМ. НЕ РАБОТАЕТ. ВЫДАЕТ: Получение конфигурации7.70.293_Зарплата+  Кадры_update.exe
> Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out (НА КОНКРЕТНОМ ПРИМЕРЕ) ТО ЖЕ ЧТО И С ЯНВАРСКИМ DAT. НУЖНА НОВАЯ ОБРАБОТКА. ПЛИЗЗЗ. КТО-НИБУДЬ ОТКЛИКНИТЕСЬ. ИЛИ ОПЯТЬ ПРИЙДЕТСЯ СКАЧИВАТЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ ПО МЕРЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАНИЯ ОНЫХ В РАЗДАТЧИКАХ............................  ....


все прекрасно работает, попробуй в базах поменять v7plus.als и v7plus.dll
вероятнее всего в них проблема.

----------


## serp79

пробовал скачать...скачало исполняемые файлы с названием конфигурацый..весом гдето по 5-6 мегобайт..что то видимо не так делаю..подскажите..первый раз

----------


## ilnazik

> робовал скачать...скачало исполняемые файлы с названием конфигурацый..весом гдето по 5-6 мегобайт..что то видимо не так делаю..подскажите..первый раз


ну далее копируем исполняемый файл в какую нибудь папку, запускаем его, в 1с создаем новую базу, указываем рабочей папкой ту папку, в котороую скопировали запустили скаченный файл, дылее запускаем данную новую базу в режиме конфигуратора, потом открываем конфинурацию, на все зопросы говорим "да", сохраняем и выходим.
запускаем в режиме конфигуратора ту базу, которую нужно обновить, выбираем "объединение конфигураций" указываем MD файл в папке с новой базой, нажимаем "ок", ждем сравнения, далее "ок", ждем, сохранить, "принять" и все.
далее копируем из папки с новой базой папку ExtForms в рабочую базу с заменой (если у вас нет никаких самодельных или измененных печатных форм) файлы v7plus.als и v7plus.dll, release, ver.

_Добавлено через 10 минут 45 секунд_
подробно все расписано в файле Update.txt в папке, куда распаковался скаченный файл.

*по порядку обновления есть отдельная тема.*

----------


## Borinem

выложите обработку для украины,плиз!!! ссылка AUD http://rapidshare.com/files/344414991/upd.ert.html  не рабочая.

----------


## s1.cooler

Перезалейте пожалуйста или восстановите ссылки на info.dat с начала 09 года. У меня конфигурация уж больно древняя

----------


## lnkya

Как зарегить v7plus.dll под Windows 7 ?
Расскажите только поподробнее как снять ограничения доступа, я чайник....
Пробую из учетной записи с правами администратора не получается.
Ошибка: 0x80020009

----------


## ost_s

* info.dat ФЕВРАЛЯ в комплекте с обновлялкой*
СКАЧАТЬ

----------


## mhome

Попробуй скопировать v7plus.dll в папку C:\Windows\System32 и в командной строке (win+R или Пуск->Выполнить) набери команду regsvr32 v7plus.dll. Конкретнее могу сказать позже когда приду с работы. т.к. нет ни одной машины под рукой с 7.

----------


## savin_vv

Доброго времени суток.
Очень нужны info.dat с января09 по август и ноябрь09.
Можно на почту.
P.S. ссылки из замечательного сообщения johnsm123 на эти периоды не работают(

----------


## Irinok

> Очень нужны info.dat с января09 по август и ноябрь09.
> Можно на почту.
> P.S. ссылки из замечательного сообщения johnsm123 на эти периоды не работают(


А они и не будут работать. Работает только новый инфо дат. Смысла нет Вам их устанавливать. Проще найти обновления.

----------


## 3535

Здравствуйте, что нужно сделать чтобы получить комплект для запролнения деклараций о доходах в предпринимателе 1с за 2009 г.?

----------


## sklevs

Не могу обновиться, постоянно пишет такую хрень
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/CALENDAR/HOLID10.EXE не найден
Данные "Праздники за 2010 г." не получены
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/C...R/PRCLND10.EXE не найден
Данные "Производственный календарь на 2010 год" не получены

И как мне скачать календарь бухгалтера.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Irinok

> Не могу обновиться, постоянно пишет такую хрень
> Компонента V7Plus :


Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/CALENDAR/HOLID10.EXE не найден
Данные "Праздники  за 2010 г." не получены
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/C...R/PRCLND10.EXE не найден
Данные "Производственный календарь  на 2010 год" не получены




> Здравствуйте, что нужно сделать чтобы получить комплект для запролнения деклараций о доходах в предпринимателе 1с за 2009 г.?


Также не могу обновить комплект для заполнения деклараций о доходах. Все время пишет Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out

Данные "2009 - формы 3-НДФЛ / 4-НДФЛ" не получены. Проверила компонента стоит. В чем дело? Может компонента обновилась? У кого-нибудь есть решение этой проблемы? Помогите!

----------


## mhome

> Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/CALENDAR/HOLID10.EXE не найден
> Данные "Праздники  за 2010 г." не получены
> Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/C...R/PRCLND10.EXE не найден
> Данные "Производственный календарь  на 2010 год" не получены
> 
> 
> Также не могу обновить комплект для заполнения деклараций о доходах. Все время пишет Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out
> 
> Данные "2009 - формы 3-НДФЛ / 4-НДФЛ" не получены. Проверила компонента стоит. В чем дело? Может компонента обновилась? У кого-нибудь есть решение этой проблемы? Помогите!


Проблему можно решить путем отказа от использования компоненты. Если вы для  обновления пользуетесь внешним отчетом its_new.ert, скаченным здесь, то зайдите в конфигуратор и заремарте строки;
Функция УстановитьКомпоненту()
//Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у()КаталогИБ())+"ExtForms\v7plus.dll")=0 Тогда
//Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у(v7plus.dll")=0 Тогда
//Сообщить("Не удалось обнаружить компоненту V7Plus.dll!");
//Возврат 0;
//КонецЕсли;
//КонецЕсли;
Дальше оставляете все по тексту до процедуры ПриОткрытии()
где нужно заремарить лишь две строчки 
//Предупреждение 
и
//СтатусВозврата(0).
И самое главное не забудьте скачать февральский INFO.DAT
Желаю удачи.
P.S.
Да, еще одно, если вы скачали ITS с этого форума не забудьте запустить файлы реестра 1c_lm.reg и path.reg
Если что-то не получилось могу скинуть на мыло отчет и info.dat

----------


## AVM_AVM

> Как зарегить v7plus.dll под Windows 7 ?
> Расскажите только поподробнее как снять ограничения доступа, я чайник....
> Пробую из учетной записи с правами администратора не получается.
> Ошибка: 0x80020009


В свойствах ярлыка "1С Предприятие" есть закладка "Совместимость".
Запускайте в режиме совместимости с ХР3. Можно и от имени администратора (хуже не будет).

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Март 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## aud

info.dat Март 2010 http://depositfiles.com/files/h1uw7w91c

----------


## sklevs

как мне обновить "календарь бухгалтера" с сервера?
Заранее благодарен

----------


## aud

*sklevs*, Открываешь 1с,находишь ярлык птици-это интернет поддержка пользователей,нажимашь кнопку обновить,находишь дополнительная информация- и тут находишь! Но это все при том, что у тебя обновлялка со свежим инфо.дат

----------


## knyaz-oleg

> Не могу обновиться, постоянно пишет такую хрень
> Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/CALENDAR/HOLID10.EXE не найден
> Данные "Праздники за 2010 г." не получены
> Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/C...R/PRCLND10.EXE не найден
> Данные "Производственный календарь на 2010 год" не получены


Точно такая же хрень пари применении стандартного обновления из 1с, Компонента V7Plus есть, а обработка its_new.ert (работает)качает только регламентированые отчеты и конфигурации. И как установить производственный календарь,на диске ИТС тоже нет, по крайне мере нужных файлов на ИТС,  который достал за январь там нет. как выйти из положения?

----------


## Liana

> Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс  не найден
> 
> Также не могу обновить комплект для заполнения деклараций о доходах. Все время пишет Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out
> 
> Данные "2009 - формы 3-НДФЛ / 4-НДФЛ" не получены. Проверила компонента стоит. В чем дело? Может компонента обновилась? У кого-нибудь есть решение этой проблемы? Помогите!





И все-таки как "2009 - формы 3-НДФЛ / 4-НДФЛ" получить? (1с предприниматель):(

----------


## sklevs

> Точно такая же хрень пари применении стандартного обновления из 1с, Компонента V7Plus есть, а обработка its_new.ert (работает)качает только регламентированые отчеты и конфигурации. И как установить производственный календарь,на диске ИТС тоже нет, по крайне мере нужных файлов на ИТС,  который достал за январь там нет. как выйти из положения?


Полностю с тобой согласен и ИНФО.дат всегда свежий 
ни как н могу обновить из, а календарь бухгалтера вообще не показывает в обновлении, может кто скинет эти файлы на почту?
sklevs@rambler.ru

----------


## DON666

Я так понимаю, что это для 7 версии?  или ошибаюьс?

----------


## ost_s

*Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat МАРТА в комплекте с обновлялкой (инструкция в файле readme.txt)*
СКАЧАТЬ


Xmemory.ru магазин Hi-End комплектующих>>Москва и доставка по всей России

----------


## sklevs

> Я так понимаю, что это для 7 версии?  или ошибаюьс?


Да для 7

----------


## DON666

8-рку таким подобным способом обновить можно? :blush:

----------


## sklevs

Может ко нибудь сбросит CLDB101.mxl файл на почту (календарь бухгалтера (по логике долже так называться)

----------


## bico3451

извеняюсь, свой пост не могу удалить

----------


## Voland36

INFO.dat март 2010

----------


## aud

info.dat Март 2010 http://depositfiles.com/files/h1uw7w91c

----------


## knyaz-oleg

> Может ко нибудь сбросит CLDB101.mxl файл на почту (календарь бухгалтера (по логике долже так называться)


Добрые люди может кто скинет эти файлы на почту? (CLDB101.mxl,Holid10.mxl-это уже распакованные и находятся в каталоге extforms/calendar, а сами екзешники-Holid10.exe PRCLND10.exe) эл.адрес: knyaz-oleg33@yandex.ru

----------


## sklevs

> Добрые люди может кто скинет эти файлы на почту? (CLDB101.mxl,Holid10.mxl-это уже распакованные и находятся в каталоге extforms/calendar, а сами екзешники-Holid10.exe PRCLND10.exe) эл.адрес: knyaz-oleg33@yandex.ru


CLDB101.mxl - это календарь бухгалтера , PRCLND10 этопроизводственный календарь, нужен календарь бухгалтера. Люди помогите пожалуйста. sklevs@rambler.ru

----------


## tatieli

у меня проблема,не могу открыть upd.ert,раньше всегда нормально было,а сейчас:
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты E:\базы 1С\1С УСН Ромашка\SSTBDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Не удалось обнаружить компоненту V7Plus.dll!
что случилось?файл V7Plus.dll на месте

Я нашла на форуме решение этой проблемы

----------


## AndreyK

Пиветствую всех форумчан! Никто не разбогател на info.dat Апрель 2010И?

----------


## Alexerg

info.dat Апрель

iFolder|WebFile

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Апрель 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Irinok

Последний раз обновлялась 30-31 марта, все было нормально, в апреле стало выдавать такую надпись: Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти указанный файл.
Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из интернета!

Компоненты установлены. В чем причина?

----------


## Tilorn

Парой сообщений ранее есть обработка поновее. Скачайте её и положите V7Plus.als, V7PLUS.DLL, upd.ert, UPD.EFD в папку с базой. Ну и зарегистрируйте обработку ;)
У меня обновляется с этой.

----------


## aud

info.dat АПРЕЛЬ  ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## terribleDemon

Так забавно, моя обработка для обновлений до сих пор жива, правда название поменяли, но, спасибо, копирайт оставили :)
Там в комплекте еще этот файл был. Выбираешь файл info.dat и нажимаешь "патч", записывает данные о нахождении файла в реестр и 1С думает что установлен диск ИТС.

----------


## Habanera

майский есть? если да, залейте, плиз)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Май 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat МАЙ*
WebFile

----------


## Wi-Fi

*Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat МАЯ в комплекте с обновлялкой
<<< (инструкция в файле readme.txt) >>>*

 l  |

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat МАЯ в комплекте с обновлялкой
<<< (инструкция в файле readme.txt) >>>
*Скрытый текст*Скачать с депозита

----------


## aud

Два вида обработок для обновления через интернет с одной можно качать и укр. варианты,Info.dat МАЙ, в комплекте здесь

----------


## vadimvad

> Два вида обработок для обновления через интернет с одной можно качать и укр. варианты,Info.dat МАЙ, в комплекте здесь


перезалил 
http://narod.ru/disk/20671363000/its....2007.rar.html

----------


## aud

> Два вида обработок для обновления через интернет с одной можно качать и укр. варианты,Info.dat МАЙ, в комплекте здесь


ссылка рабочая и не надо ее перезализывать!

----------


## Vadegor

Выложите пожалуста за июнь!

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Июнь 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Wi-Fi

*Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat ИЮНЬ 2010 в комплекте с обновлялкой + бонус :) !!!
<<< (инструкция в файле readme.txt) >>>*

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat Июнь 2010 г.*

WebFile | iFolder

----------


## aud

Два вида обработок для обновления через интернет с одной можно качать и укр. варианты,Info.dat Июнь  в комплекте  http://depositfiles.com/files/6en8nrw1m

----------


## a_pozhta

а 1С 8.2 можно таким образом обновлять?

----------


## tatieli

а кто-нибудь уже обновлял с файлом ИЮНЬ,а то мне пишет "вставьте диск"...а раньше нормально обновлялось всегда...
из-за чего у меня может быть такая ерунда?

----------


## stray_25

Как обновлять 1С 8.1ИИИ

----------


## skrest

> а кто-нибудь уже обновлял с файлом ИЮНЬ,а то мне пишет "вставьте диск"...а раньше нормально обновлялось всегда...
> из-за чего у меня может быть такая ерунда?


все работает.
может не верно прописан путь к info.dat
---
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\1C\Its\Options]
"InfoPath"="C:\\its\\"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\1C\Its\Opt  ions] 
"InfoPath"="C:\\its\\"
----

----------


## БиZone

когда будет свежий дат?

----------


## tatieli

как скачать обновление деклараций о доходах для 1С УОПредпринимателя 7.70.163?
(через обычную обновлялку не получается,с помощью которой скачивается обновления конфигураций и релизов)?
обновление .конфигурации скачивается,а декларации нет!!
Подскажите,что делать или выолжите декларации за 2009

----------


## AVM_AVM

Декларации закачиваются прямо в программе. В форме работы с декларациями должна быть какая-то кнопка (нет под рукой этой конфигурации).

----------


## tatieli

> Декларации закачиваются прямо в программе. В форме работы с декларациями должна быть какая-то кнопка (нет под рукой этой конфигурации).


я знаю,что там есть кнопка,я на нее нажимаю:
получить обновление с сайта БУХ.1С-показывает обновления,но ничего не скачивает,
получить обновление с внешнего носителя-открывает проводник,но у меня нет этих деклараций,дайте мне их плиз,
получить обновление с диска ИТС-пишет :"вставьте диск"-это про что я писала,что конфигурации и обновление отчетности качается,а декларации НдФЛ нет.
Так что же сделать,чтобы эти декларации качались или выложите их

----------


## award

Скиньте, пожалуйста, инфо дат за июнь 2010 на shpinat_1406@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Lomanos

если не сложно, скиньте еще и сюда: padshiy@mail.ru

----------


## goldvarg

прошу июньский info.dat, конец полугодия, горим
a10318@mail.ru

----------


## aud

Два вида обработок для обновления через интернет с одной можно качать и укр. варианты,Info.dat Июнь в комплекте http://depositfiles.com/files/6en8nrw1m

----------


## stormpvk

2 *aud*, этот INFO.DAT не работает, нужен свежий!!!

----------


## mayamaya

> 2 *aud*, этот INFO.DAT не работает, нужен свежий!!!


а у меня отчёты обновились пару дней назад.
релиза нет, а отчёты написали, что есть и обновились.

----------


## demondsh

> 2 *aud*, этот INFO.DAT не работает, нужен свежий!!!


Аналогично

----------


## vadimvad

> 2 *aud*, этот INFO.DAT не работает, нужен свежий!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/22354127000/INFO.DAT.html

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 23 секунды_



> 2 *aud*, этот INFO.DAT не работает, нужен свежий!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/22354127000/INFO.DAT.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22354242000/%D0...8F!!!.txt.html

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Июль 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## aud

Два вида обработок для обновления через интернет с одной можно качать и укр. варианты,Info.dat ИЮЛЬ в комплекте 
http://depositfiles.com/files/dddl63oox

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat Июль 2010 г.*
WebFile

----------


## АннаП

Не обновляется июль. Выдает: "компонента V7Plus : не удается найти указанный файл." Может, новая  V7Plus нужна? У меня от 24.03.10. Помогите!!!

----------


## aud

У меня тоже от 24.03.10. работает. где у тебя находится компонента V7Plus ? Она должна находиться в той базе которую ты открываешь

----------


## Wi-Fi

*Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat ИЮЛЬ 2010 в комплекте с обновлялкой + бонус :) !!!
<<< (инструкция в файле readme.txt) >>>*

*СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО1 | ЗЕРКАЛО2*

----------


## АннаП

> У меня тоже от 24.03.10. работает. где у тебя находится компонента V7Plus ? Она должна находиться в той базе которую ты открываешь


V7Plus в базе, которую открываю, в папке 1SBDB, у меня обновлялось замечательно в феврале, марте, апреле, а теперь не хочет.

----------


## Irinok

> V7Plus в базе, которую открываю, в папке 1SBDB, у меня обновлялось замечательно в феврале, марте, апреле, а теперь не хочет.


Проверьте, путь к папке в которой находится файл инфо.дат (должен в с:/update, а не ITS. Сама установила не в ту папку и не могла обновить. После исправления все получилось!

----------


## aud

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от АннаП  
> V7Plus в базе, которую открываю, в папке 1SBDB, у меня обновлялось замечательно в феврале, марте, апреле, а теперь не хочет.
> 
> Проверьте, путь к папке в которой находится файл инфо.дат (должен в с:/update, а не ITS. Сама установила не в ту папку и не могла обновить. После исправления все получилось


V7Plus должна быть в той базе которую через которую обновляетесь

----------


## Viveda

Info.dat *август* 2010.
http://depositfiles.com/files/7fubkp9ux

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Август 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat* *Август 2010 г.*
WebFile

----------


## Viveda

> народ ну перезалейте внешнюю обработку плиз) И можете объяснить как этим сабжем всем пользоваться? И чем это отличается от дисков ИТС которые весят немеренно(


Обработка: http://depositfiles.com/files/r5o75d142

1. Распаковать
2. Скопировать upd.ert и upd.efd в папку ExtForm базы.
3. Отредактировать 1c_lm.reg в соответствии с тем, где лежит info.dat
4. Занести 1c_lm.reg в реестр (запустить :))
5. Запустить 1С -> Сервис -> дополнительные возможности. Нажать на кнопку "Обновить" - в списке добавиться "обновление" (upd.ert). Его открыть.
6. На первой закладке - обновление отчетности, на второй - конфигурации. Если при нажатии на кнопку "получить номер версии" не высвечивается список отчетов за текущий период (прошедший квартал) - значит или старый info.dat или неправильно прописан путь к этому файлу в реестре (reg).

По поводу отличий - info.dat - это ID диска ИТС, по которому 1С решает, пускать Вас на сайт с обновлениями или нет (т.е. есть-ли у Вас подписка на ИТС).  На самом-же диске (например ПРОФ 8 Гиг):

обновления программ «1С:Предприятие»;практические и методические рекомендации по работе с программами  «1С:Предприятие»;типовые хозяйственные операции с инструкциями по оформлению в учетных  программах "1С"практика оформления учетных операций по начислению зарплаты и кадровому  учету в «зарплатных» программах фирмы «1С»;эксклюзивные справочники по основным налогам и сборам, подробные комментарии  с учетом "ловушек" законодательства;материалы ведущих экономических изданий;аналитические мониторинги законодательства;актуальная нормативно-правовая информация от компании "Гарант" (еженедельное  обновление в Интернет).
Для оперативного получения обновлений (не попавших на текущий  выпуск) подписчики ИТС могут воспользоваться сайтом its.1c.ru, Интернет-поддержкой, либо получить релиз у партнера. В  этом случае обновление проводится пользователями самостоятельно.
  На диске ИТС размещаются материалы различных журналов и газет  по бухгалтерскому учету и налогообложению. Обращаем Ваше внимание на то, что  точка зрения авторов этих материалов может не совпадать с точкой зрения  методистов фирмы 1С.

----------


## Wi-Fi

*Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat АВГУСТ - 2010 в комплекте с обновлялкой + бонус от жаркой погоды :) !!!
<<< (инструкция в файле readme.txt) >>>*

*СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО1 | ЗЕРКАЛО2*

----------


## San_cho

Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти указанный файл.

Проблема может возникнуть из-за автономного режима, установленного в Internet Explorer. Запустите Internet Explorer, нажмите "Файл" и снимите флажок "Работать автономно", если он установлен.

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat Сентябрь 2010 г.
iFolder | WebFile*

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Сентябрь 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Wi-Fi

*Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat СЕНТЯБРЯ - 2010 в комплекте с обновлялкой + весёлый бонус :) !!!
<<< (инструкция в файле readme.txt) >>>*

*СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО1 | ЗЕРКАЛО2*

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat Октябрь 2010 г.

iFolder | WebFile*

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Октябрь 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## kws

> Info.dat за октябрь 2010 не работает. Пробовал файлы от kws и от Alexreg. Сайт 1С отвечает "Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС!". Сентябрьский Info.dat работает.





> у меня таже история


Пока еще работает сентябрьский, через время заработает и октябрьский info.dat. Так что не переживайте. :)

----------


## ekakat

Помогите пожалуйста!
Win 7 Предприятие 7.7 запись в реестр добавляется, но при запуске обработки все равно пишет "Вставьте диск ИТС"

----------


## Wi-Fi

*Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat ОКТЯБРЯ - 2010 в комплекте с обновлялкой + весёлый бонус :) !!!
<<< (инструкция в файле readme.txt) >>>

<<< ЗАГРУЗИТЬ >>>*

----------


## SkrebAE

> Win 7 Предприятие 7.7 запись в реестр добавляется, но при запуске обработки все равно пишет "Вставьте диск ИТС"


1. Проверьте, правильно ли указан путь к файлу info.dat. 
2. Если правильно, запустите regedit от имени администратора и импортируйте ветки в реестр из него непосредствен

----------


## SkrebAE

> Пока еще работает сентябрьский, через время заработает и октябрьский info.dat. Так что не переживайте. :)



При попытке обновления отчетов сообщает, что "список загружаемых отчетов пуст", а при обновлении конфигурации выкидывает панель "Ошибка получения обновления"
Обновлялкой из комплекта тоже не выходит.

Еще не заработал или это только у меняИ

----------


## mayamaya

> При попытке обновления отчетов сообщает, что "список загружаемых отчетов пуст", а при обновлении конфигурации выкидывает панель "Ошибка получения обновления"
> Обновлялкой из комплекта тоже не выходит.
> 
> Еще не заработал или это только у меняИ


у меня не выдавало обновлений конфигурации.
стоит 519.
отчёты обновляла 2 дня назад.

А вот сегодня попробовала и - релиз не предлагает обновить, а отчёта предложил.
При попытке то же самое - "пуст".
Думаю, что глюк у них просто.
Попробую завтра.

----------


## jeka2608

У меня тоже самое. Ну и в чем может быть дело?

----------


## Dinozavr

С первого зеркала качается а вот второе зеркало подглючивает, нужа на второе зеркало жалобу написать)))

----------


## vina

Не работают ссылки на обработку. Поправте пожалуйста.

----------


## DaMirka

> Info.dat Октябрь 2010 г


АХТУНГ!!
ОН КРИВОЙ!!!!

ps/ сентябрьский есчо качает...

----------


## VAndre

Добрый день.
На 15.10.10, при попытке скачать какую либо конфигурацию, получаю сообщение - "Неверный ключ!".
Кто подскажет, как довести дело до необходимого результата?

----------


## Irinok

> На 15.10.10, при попытке скачать какую либо конфигурацию, получаю сообщение - "Неверный ключ!".
> Кто подскажет, как довести дело до необходимого результата?





> ps/ сентябрьский есчо качает...


Попробуйте. У меня получилось.

----------


## pet_and

> Попробуйте. У меня получилось.


А у меня нет. Все тоже, неверный ключ.

----------


## jeka66

октябрьский инфо глючит, спас сентябрьский.

----------


## urgan

Подскажите как работает its на windows7 (64-бит) максимальная?
1cv7.7релиз последний,при попытке получить обновление просит
при свежем инфо.dat вставить диск итс.
Помогите с рекомендациями на s_urgant@mail.ru

----------


## pet_and

Все заработало, хотя отчеты я и так сделал, да уже и сдал давно.

----------


## ssvzeya

Сегодня не могу скачать обновление ни сент ни окт инфодатам 
В чем проблема не подскажите?

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Ноябрь 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Makcik76

> Сегодня не могу скачать обновление ни сент ни окт инфодатам 
> В чем проблема не подскажите?


Та же история, только ещё и ноябрьский не работает. Пишет "вставьте диск ИТС"...

Сори! Всё работает!

----------


## rama87

> Обработка: http://depositfiles.com/files/r5o75d142
> 
> 1. Распаковать
> 2. Скопировать upd.ert и upd.efd в папку ExtForm базы.
> 3. Отредактировать 1c_lm.reg в соответствии с тем, где лежит info.dat
> 4. Занести 1c_lm.reg в реестр (запустить :))
> 5. Запустить 1С -> Сервис -> дополнительные возможности. Нажать на кнопку "Обновить" - в списке добавиться "обновление" (upd.ert). Его открыть.
> 6. На первой закладке - обновление отчетности, на второй - конфигурации. Если при нажатии на кнопку "получить номер версии" не высвечивается список отчетов за текущий период (прошедший квартал) - значит или старый info.dat или неправильно прописан путь к этому файлу в реестре (reg).
> 
> ...


У меня в конфигурации нет такого пункта  Сервис -> дополнительные возможности. Бухгалтерия 1.6.12.4

----------


## Viveda

Info.dat *Ноябрь 2010*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/9cazl3uo5*

_Добавлено через 25 минут 30 секунд_



> У меня в конфигурации нет такого пункта  Сервис -> дополнительные возможности. Бухгалтерия 1.6.12.4


Это только для 7.7.
У 8-й версии обновления строятся на другом принципе.
Вам надо искать 1Cv8.cfu, причем последовательно:

12.4-> точно не знаю -> 15.5 -> 16.6 -> 17.4 -> 19.3 -> 20.6 -> 22.4 -> 23.2 -> 24.7 -> 25.6 -> 26.3 (последняя на сегодня).
Если интересует, могу выложить, начиная с 16.6.

----------


## Polis6

"Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти указанный файл.

Не удалось получить данные с сервера!
Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти указанный файл.

Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти указанный файл.

Не удалось получить данные с сервера!"


Вот такое выдаёт при любых раскладах

на другом компе всё работает

файлы V7Plus везде есть, чего не хватает?

----------


## Viveda

> "Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти указанный файл.
> 
> Не удалось получить данные с сервера!
> Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти указанный файл.
> 
> Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти указанный файл.
> 
> Не удалось получить данные с сервера!"
> 
> ...


Не может зарегистрироваться библиотека v7plus в системе.
Какая версия windows?
Если Vista или 7-ка, то надо запустить 1с-ку от имени администратора.
Если XP, тогда regsvr32 v7plus.dll из той-же директории, где она лежит.

----------


## DaMirka

> Вот такое выдаёт при любых раскладах


1 -скорее всего ненормально установлена 1с :)

было такое, переустановил нормально, зарегил библиотеки, прописал в реестре путь к инфодат, и его обновил, и всё заработало

----------


## alexeysm74

Зайди в систему по правами админа или 1С запусти под правами админа чтобы dll-ка зарегистрировалась. А потом можно запускаться под любым логином.
Да и посмотри чтобы v7plus лежала в каталоге с базой

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Декабрь 2010 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## pokiu

В Виндовс7.Зайди в систему,выключи UAC,перезагрузись!!!!!!!После этого UAC отключена.Пропиши путь к v7plus.Наслаждайся!

----------


## strelokxp

WinXP

Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=7174
&d=TVGVQGUZJDAWGWYH&its=2&file=LOADLST.TXT&dir=\RE  PORTS\GEN\RP  Q1.GRP не найден
Соединение.ПолучитьКакФай  (Адрес+"get.jsp?addr="+АдресКлюча+  "&d="+Ключ+"&its="+ИТС+"&file=LOADLST.TXT&d  ir="+КаталогКомплекта, Каталог+"\Loadlst.txt");
{C:\UPDATE\UPD.ERT(269)}: Ошибка при выполнении метода объекта компоненты E:\1s8\флешка\1SBDB\v7plus.dll

пишет вот такое, что делать?

----------


## superag

в windows 7 64
- прописал путь в файле 1c_lm и добавил в реестр
- в указанную папку положил декабрьский info.dat
- скачал свежую v7plus и зарегистрировал 
но при попытке коннекта выдается сообщение: "Вставьте диск ИТС в дисковод и повторите операцию."
кто подскажет - в чем проблема?

----------


## amm50

> В Виндовс7.Зайди в систему,выключи UAC,перезагрузись!!!!!!!После этого UAC отключена.Пропиши путь к v7plus.Наслаждайся!


Можно и без отключения UAC. Правой кнопкой мыши на командную строку и -> Запустить от имени администратора. После этого - в командной строке - все необходимые телодвижения. работает и в висте и в 7.

----------


## Ozbern

у меня тоже пишет
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=...REPORTS\GEN\RP  Q1.GRP не найден
Не удалось получить данные об обновлениях из интернета!

_Добавлено через 8 минут 11 секунд_
сорри, разобрался. не в той последовательности кнопки давлю

----------


## skrest

Господа, може обьяснить чудо, диска ITS нет, info.dat древний (ноябрь) тем не менее 1с 7.7 обноваляется без всяких проблем, нормальним путем  (без всяких ert)

----------


## Автосила

Добрый день!!!Подскажите пожалуйста как обновить регламентированную отчетность?
я установила 1с 8.2 предпр конф компл.автоматиз., файлы обновления скачала все по инструкции делаю как до пятого пункта дохожу не получается завершить(((

----------


## Viveda

> Добрый день!!!Подскажите пожалуйста как обновить регламентированную отчетность?
> я установила 1с 8.2 предпр конф компл.автоматиз., файлы обновления скачала все по инструкции делаю как до пятого пункта дохожу не получается завершить(((


В данной теме обсуждается обновление 1с версии 7.7
У версии 8 (8.1, 8.2) нет отдельной регламентированной отчетности.
Обновления на 8-ку здесь:
Обновления для 8.2

----------


## 7900797

*Info.dat Декабрь 2010 г.

Скачать

Info.dat Январь 2011 г.

Скачать

Info.dat Февраль 2011 г.

Скачать*

----------


## malev

Программа для проверки обновлений конфигураций от 1С 
описание на сайте:Infostart
Скачать

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Март 2011 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Alek-nn

*Файл Info.dat Март 2011 г.*

*Скачать*

----------


## sarich

помогите не могу загрузить обновления с мартовским инфо дат что делать подскажите

_Добавлено через 8 минут 55 секунд_
не могу скачать последние обновления с этим инфо дат что делать

_Добавлено через 12 минут 50 секунд_
не могу обновить с мартовским инфодатом дает обновление только 4 квартал 2010 года что делать помогите





> Дамы и господа!!!
> Для обновления вам надо иметь *внешнюю обработку* и файл *info.dat* (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске ИТС). 
> С помощью этого Вы можете обновить регламентированную отчетность и саму конфигурацию...
> 
> Скачать обработку можно отсюда или  (внутри инструкция по установке)
> 
> *Info.dat Март 2011 г.*
> 
> скачать l зеркало
> ...

----------


## nivigor

> не могу обновить с мартовским инфодатом дает обновление только 4 квартал 2010 года что делать помогите


Ждать, пока 1С нормально выложит отчеты за 1 квартал.

----------


## vadimvad

> Ждать, пока 1С нормально выложит отчеты за 1 квартал.


скачай тут и не жди 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=17

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Апрель 2011 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Wi-Fi

*Комплект для обновления через интернет - info.dat - АПРЕЛЬ 2011г. в комплекте с обновлялкой + очень нужный бонус :) !!!
<<< (инструкция в файле readme.txt) >>>

<<< СКАЧАТЬ >>>*

----------


## Alek-nn

*Info.dat Апрель 2011 г.

Скачать*

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Май 2011 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Alek-nn

*Info.dat Май 2011 г.*

Скачать

----------


## skrest

info.dat
http://ifolder.ru/23307891
проверенный

май

----------


## Alek-nn

*Файл INFO.DAT Июнь 2011 г.
Скачать*

----------


## skrest

info.dat
с июньского ITS 2011
http://ifolder.ru/24091390

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat Июль 2011 г.*

*iFolder | WebFile*

----------

445711 (27.07.2011), alexb060374 (11.07.2011), amm50 (03.08.2011), Const2011 (27.07.2011), double (23.07.2011), Elina (14.07.2011), eugenes74 (02.08.2011), kostromin63 (15.07.2011), MasterS (02.08.2011), mayamaya (09.07.2011), Nikolay016 (27.07.2011), Sim-Sim (04.08.2011), trast-alqns (12.07.2011), Viveda (12.07.2011), VVera (20.07.2011), Люда Л (10.07.2011), СветаОнила (10.07.2011)

----------


## inbox737

в windows 7 64bit  добавить в реестр

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\1C]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\1C\Its]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\1C\Its\Options]
"InfoPath"="C:\\Its\\"

и всем будет счастье !

----------

ksoft (02.08.2011)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Info.dat Июль 2011 г. 
Скачать*

----------


## 445711

> *Info.dat Июль 2011 г.*
> 
> *iFolder | WebFile*


Пытался скачать с iFolder - бредятина !!!

----------


## vadimvad

http://narod.ru/disk/20212379001/%D0...D1%8C.doc.html

----------

forumbk (11.08.2011)

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat Август 2011*
iFolder | WebFile

----------

Big Serg (08.09.2011), Danilyen (24.08.2011), fishkas (29.08.2011), forumbk (11.08.2011), Gurig (25.09.2011), klon_gcom (26.08.2011), kog (08.09.2011), Liana (14.08.2011), Liho_Man (12.08.2011), nik2101 (10.08.2011), nivigor (11.08.2011), Vladushka (16.08.2011), Wad_str (14.10.2011), Люда Л (10.08.2011)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Файл  Info.dat Август 2011*

*Скачать*

----------

atarix (29.08.2011), kog (08.09.2011), smittwesson (24.08.2011), u301 (05.09.2011)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Сентябрь 2011 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

alekssh (04.10.2011), alexb060374 (14.09.2011), Alivan72 (17.09.2011), fishkas (26.09.2011), gbuharik (26.09.2011), Gurig (25.09.2011), Infarch (28.09.2011), Lee (29.09.2011), nivigor (16.09.2011), pokiu (28.09.2011), serfel (25.09.2011), smittwesson (22.09.2011), Tilorn (22.09.2011), VVera (21.09.2011), кнут (25.09.2011), Света (27.09.2011)

----------


## Alek-nn

Info.dat Сентябрь 2011 г.

Скачать / Зеркало

----------

amm50 (04.10.2011), NivaRus (05.10.2011), petya2003 (04.10.2011), smittwesson (24.10.2011)

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat Октябрь 2011

iFolder | WebFile*

----------

agdedov (07.10.2011), Bladenv (06.10.2011), ctiler (06.10.2011), ilnazik (06.10.2011), misha_tim (06.10.2011), nik2101 (17.10.2011), rash_evg (06.10.2011), shurjak (20.10.2011), smittwesson (24.10.2011), vadimvad (05.10.2011), Люда Л (05.10.2011)

----------


## 4rest

Залейте пожалуйста кому не сложно Info.dat Октябрь 2011 на letitbit.net!!! Только он открыт :(

----------


## skrest

*4rest*, лови http://letitbit.net/download/37506.3.../INFO.DAT.html

----------

4rest (07.10.2011), alexeysm74 (23.10.2011), nivigor (10.10.2011), Oven (08.10.2011), Quint (07.10.2011), smittwesson (24.10.2011), Solovey Razboy (12.10.2011), Titanium74 (24.10.2011), Volodyak (10.10.2011)

----------


## 4rest

*skrest*, Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Alek-nn

*Info.dat Октябрь 2011
Скачать
*

----------

hardcorov (09.10.2011), Oven (08.10.2011), Solovey Razboy (12.10.2011), trast-alqns (20.10.2011), u301 (12.10.2011)

----------


## Alexerg

*Info.dat Ноябрь 2011

iFolder | WebFile*

----------

AlexanderL (12.11.2011), Me123 (19.11.2011), smittwesson (01.12.2011), Tilorn (15.11.2011)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Info.dat Ноябрь 2011**


Скачать*

----------

Gurig (15.11.2011), romani (08.12.2011), sikvestor (07.12.2011), Una56 (09.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Комплект для получения обновлений через интернет* (инфо-дат - ноябрь 2011):
INFO.DAT - ну, это само-собой понятно
upd.ert - внешняя обработка
path.reg - REG файл с путем до info.dat (по умолчанию стоит "InfoPath"="C:\\update\".)
v7plus.dll, V7Plus.als - файлы динамической библиотеки

скачать | зеркало

----------

abkaz (22.11.2011), Ayegres (20.11.2012), gaga515 (23.11.2011), gododin (18.11.2011), hardcorov (08.12.2011), SergVWP (21.11.2011), sikvestor (07.12.2011), vvl (04.12.2012)

----------


## std

Обработка открывается в блокноте,Info dat последний 
В чём дело подскажите?

----------


## skrest

> Обработка открывается в блокноте,Info dat последний 
> В чём дело подскажите?


обработку надо открывать не в блокноте а в самой 1С
info.dat положить по указанному пути.
и конечно запустить path.reg

----------


## slavabv

Подскажите, эта обработка для 1С 7.7?

----------


## skrest

> Подскажите, эта обработка для 1С 7.7?


Естественно !

----------


## slavabv

А для 8ки нечего такого нет? (В смысле, чтобы скачивать обновления с сайта 1С)

----------


## skrest

> А для 8ки нечего такого нет? (В смысле, чтобы скачивать обновления с сайта 1С)


нет и быть не может , там обновления только для зарегистрированных.
покупай лицензию, регисттрируйся у у них, получай код  и пароль доступа.

----------


## slavabv

Все это у меня есть. Только там еще надо и на ИТС подписываться, а без подписки ты "редиска"

----------


## skrest

> Все это у меня есть. Только там еще надо и на ИТС подписываться, а без подписки ты "редиска"


у меня нет никакой подписки !  только лицензия, зарегился онлайн , все обновляется в автомате.

----------


## slavabv

У меня три лицензионных продукта, как мне зарегистрироваться?

---------- Post added at 18:44 ---------- Previous post was at 18:38 ----------

Я зашел в свой личный кабинет, у меня там зарегистрировано три продукта и для каждого написано "для доступа нужна подписка ИТС"

----------


## vitamina

> Я зашел в свой личный кабинет, у меня там зарегистрировано три продукта и для каждого написано "для доступа нужна подписка ИТС"


Подписка нужна, если версия ПРОФ. Для Базовой не нужна

----------


## Tilorn

Декабрьский инфодат!

----------

Alexandra2000 (12.01.2012), amm50 (16.01.2012), Chiller (06.01.2012), ddd98998 (10.01.2012), eugenes74 (22.12.2011), gbuharik (12.01.2012), infodat (26.12.2011), Nata1109 (13.12.2011), nivigor (12.12.2011), Raider05 (02.01.2012), sergk69 (13.12.2011), smittwesson (21.12.2011), Una56 (26.12.2011), vadimvad (12.12.2011)

----------


## jeka66

у меня не хочет работать эта "программа", требует диск ИТС. Стоит windows x64, раньше на х86 работала стабильно. как можно поправить это ИИ

----------


## inbox737

в windows 7 64bit добавить в реестр 

 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\1C] 
 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\1C\Its] 
 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\1C\Its\Options] 
 "InfoPath"="C:\\Its\\"

----------


## vitamina

*инфо-дат декабрь 2011*
скачать c rghost | зеркало на webfile.ru

*Полный комплект обновления*  (INFO.DAT, .reg, .ert, .dll) на декабрь 2011
скачать | зеркало

----------

Big Serg (02.01.2012), Dlinniy (12.01.2012), Eugene77 (11.01.2012), Natfim (03.01.2012), Oven (27.12.2011), u301 (29.12.2011), Vladushka (10.01.2012), Хороший парень (10.01.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Info.dat Декабрь 2011 г.*

* Скачать*

----------

Acix (21.12.2011), alekc1 (09.01.2012), AleksV (12.01.2012), Bladenv (04.01.2012), hardcorov (04.01.2012), kog (23.12.2011), nary57 (21.12.2011), Nikhaksev (12.01.2012), Oven (27.12.2011), proffe (29.12.2011), Raider05 (02.01.2012), riz-riz (11.01.2012), serfel (09.01.2012)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Январь 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

Bladenv (31.01.2012), djerrom (23.01.2012), dnik-08 (23.01.2012), eGORGy (18.01.2012), eugenes74 (23.01.2012), Finik164 (19.01.2012), G-rom (17.01.2012), hovlan (17.01.2012), Irinok (18.01.2012), mayamaya (19.01.2012), nivigor (17.01.2012), red82 (18.01.2012), serg261263 (17.01.2012), sergk69 (17.01.2012), sheffchik (02.02.2012), WWS_ (19.01.2012), zl0l (23.01.2012)

----------


## vladi-s

> Полный комплект обновления


Можно перезалить, уже не скачивается.

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Февраль 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

alexgbi (06.02.2012), serg261263 (06.02.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Info.dat Февраль 2012 г.

Скачать*

----------

maldek (06.03.2012), nexoda (08.02.2012), Vladushka (08.02.2012)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Март 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

-Ak47- (08.03.2012), Ayegres (20.11.2012), fng (27.03.2012), Infarch (26.03.2012), mayamaya (13.03.2012), vadimvad (08.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

Новый инфо-дат за  м а р т  2012 - полный пакет установки

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

445711 (23.03.2012), abkaz (13.03.2012), alaleshin (22.03.2012), amm50 (26.03.2012), andy63 (22.03.2012), Ayegres (20.11.2012), bormix96 (26.03.2012), dm71 (12.03.2012), Elina (28.03.2012), grig (16.03.2012), Infarch (26.03.2012), Irinok (22.03.2012), iva1957 (16.03.2012), kog (28.03.2012), lazarsr (22.03.2012), red82 (14.03.2012), staas_ya (02.04.2012), YANEIDIOT (27.03.2012), Елена Плахина (12.04.2012), Хороший парень (12.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Апрель 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

Alexandra2000 (05.04.2012), amm50 (18.04.2012), Anapon (05.04.2012), bmw_x5e70 (18.04.2012), Casperzrq (04.04.2012), ddd98998 (02.04.2012), i-vlad (13.04.2012), M@estro (10.04.2012), Master76 (04.04.2012), mayamaya (12.04.2012), nilsusgelorus (04.04.2012), riz-riz (14.04.2012), serg261263 (03.04.2012), Shadow Lynx (06.04.2012), Елена Плахина (12.04.2012), Лeka (03.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*INFO.DAT  АПРЕЛЬ  2012 г.* 

**letitbit**…..**turbobit**

----------

-Ak47- (06.04.2012), Anapon (05.04.2012), Casperzrq (04.04.2012), eugenes74 (04.04.2012), hardcorov (07.04.2012), i-vlad (13.04.2012), kostromin63 (23.04.2012), lomshakov (01.04.2012), Metizz (03.04.2012), Ol-lO (03.04.2012), staas_ya (02.04.2012), Ymorozoff (01.04.2012), zl0l (06.04.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Info.dat Апрель 2012 г.

Скачать*

----------

eGORGy (24.04.2012), iva1957 (18.04.2012)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Май 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

abkaz (23.05.2012), Anapon (12.05.2012), Ayegres (20.11.2012), Elina (26.05.2012), eugenes74 (11.05.2012), l@mer (13.05.2012), loner-sd (25.05.2012), lsd_777 (11.05.2012), nikbsd (11.05.2012), nnn57 (22.05.2012), serg85 (22.05.2012), songD (11.05.2012), Vadegor (16.05.2012), vadimvad (11.05.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*INFO.DAT  МАЙ  2012 г.* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**

----------

Vadegor (16.05.2012), vadimvad (11.05.2012)

----------


## vitamina

Новый инфо-дат за м а й 2012

скачать | зеркало 

*Полный пакет установки инфо-дат за м а й* (с описанием readme.txt)

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

abkaz (23.05.2012), Ayegres (20.11.2012), brilakova (06.07.2012), iva1957 (14.05.2012), lavrov (21.05.2012), lazarsr (12.05.2012), lsd_777 (12.05.2012), mic_slava (30.05.2012), RBR (18.05.2012), Vadegor (16.05.2012)

----------


## DEL

Посмотрел я ссылки Vitamina, троянец есть и руборд тут не причем
Причем троянец через раз вплывает, от выбора зеркала зависит
Vitamina, перезалейте на другой файлообменник

----------


## vitamina

> Посмотрел я ссылки Vitamina, троянец есть и руборд тут не причем
> Причем троянец через раз вплывает, от выбора зеркала зависит
> Vitamina, перезалейте на другой файлообменник


Я выше и написал за два часа до этого сообщения, что по первым трем ссылкам надо выбирать зеркало2, т.к. если предлагается одно зеркало, то ссылка нормальная, а если два зеркала, то на первом зеркале идет какая-то белиберда, причем это сделали хозяева обменника буквально в конце июня и даже для старых ссылок. До сих пор не понял, зачем им это надо.
Насчет перезаливания - в сообщении еще есть два последних нормальных обменника, откуда можно скачать (deposit и  sinhro.net)

Можно этот июньский инфо-дат скачать и отсюда -> скачать с borncash

----------

DaMirka (03.07.2012)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Июль 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

ASSSS (04.07.2012), Bladenv (10.07.2012), inbox737 (12.07.2012), vadim-orel (05.07.2012), vadimvad (04.07.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Полный пакет установки инфо-дат за июль* (с описанием readme.txt)

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cooler-spb (24.07.2012), infodat (20.07.2012), iva1957 (22.07.2012), leon_e (28.07.2012), mailno6260 (02.08.2012), Vlad_12 (25.07.2012), Хороший парень (25.07.2012)

----------


## sikvestor

*vitamina* конечно спс, но почему в exeИ?

----------


## samadurov

Если уже есть августовский (2012г.) INFO.DAT, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------

Бильбо Ваген (19.11.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> *vitamina* конечно спс, но почему в exeИ?


 :offtopic:  Это самораспаковывающийся архив, из которого можно извлечь содержимое даже при отсутствии архиватора.

----------


## cautur

> Если уже есть августовский (2012г.) INFO.DAT, поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Info.dat Август 2012 г.
Скачать l Зеркало

----------

Ig- (05.08.2012), samadurov (06.08.2012), vadimvad (06.08.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> http://npoalmaztech.ru/ прошу


 :offtopic:Похоже, что это робот! Не пора ли забанить!!! 58 сообщений за сутки во всех темах, и одно и то же - это что-то!!!

----------


## Bonifacy78

Все хорошо, но как запустить upd.ert?
Внешние обработки вроде бы .epf?

----------


## skrest

> Все хорошо, но как запустить upd.ert?
> Внешние обработки вроде бы .epf?


файл - открыть.

и не путай 7.7 с 8.*

----------


## Bonifacy78

> файл - открыть.
> 
> и не путай 7.7 с 8.*


Получается эта фича работает только для 1С 7.х?

----------


## skrest

> Получается эта фича работает только для 1С 7.х?


естественно.

----------


## vitamina

*Info.dat Август 2012 г.*

скачать | зеркало

*Полный пакет установки инфо-дат за Август* (с описанием readme.txt)

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

abkaz (22.08.2012), alex1968 (04.09.2012), Alexandra2000 (03.09.2012), Anapon (16.08.2012), arti315 (20.08.2012), Ayegres (20.11.2012), dar-c (29.08.2012), eugenes74 (21.08.2012), iva1957 (25.08.2012), nexoda (22.08.2012), nilsusgelorus (24.08.2012), riz-riz (28.08.2012), vvv777 (29.08.2012), xnva (24.08.2012)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Сентябрь 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

cooler-spb (07.09.2012), gbuharik (07.09.2012), iva1957 (26.09.2012), liypsp (01.10.2012), nivigor (06.09.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Полный пакет установки инфо-дат за сентябрь* (с описанием readme.txt)


скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

abkaz (26.09.2012), ASSSS (06.10.2012), gbuharik (09.10.2012), kostromin63 (07.10.2012), Tilorn (10.10.2012), YANEIDIOT (17.09.2012)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Октябрь 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

amm50 (11.10.2012), denns (13.11.2012), difed220877 (12.10.2012), mayamaya (12.10.2012), nexoda (24.10.2012), vadimvad (11.10.2012), Volodyak (11.10.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

* INFO.DAT октябрь 2012 года*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**….**sinhro**….**turbobit**

----------

difed220877 (12.10.2012), iva1957 (23.10.2012), nik2101 (23.10.2012), vadimvad (12.10.2012), Vladushka (06.11.2012)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Ноябрь 2012 г.*

скачать l зеркало

----------

amm50 (30.11.2012), denns (13.11.2012), LWE320 (23.11.2012), samadurov (10.11.2012), serg261263 (22.11.2012), Volodyak (10.11.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*  Info.dat  Ноябрь 2012г.*  

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**sinhro**….**turbobit**….**depositfiles**

----------

nivigor (11.11.2012)

----------


## delfinn

А у вас нет такого же но для 8.2? Очень надо. Мне нужна ред.1.07.1 Медицина.БольничнаяАптека. Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## serg261263

Такого нет впринципе. в 8 совершенно другая система обновления.

----------


## delfinn

Да, спасибо, я все нашла на сайте обновлений и подняла редакцию до  1.0.9.3

----------


## gaga515

Установил ноябрьский Info.dat и нифига не показывает, выдает ошибку. До этого все разы было ок!  :((

----------


## fng

Есть уже info.dat за декабрь? У меня ноябрьский не качает.

----------


## gaga515

аналогично!

----------


## vitamina

Декабрьский все равно раньше середины месяца вряд ли заработает. А сейчас все дело в сервере 1С, их ошибка.

----------


## vitamina

Только  *Info.dat за декабрь 2012*

скачать | зеркало

----------

445711 (02.01.2013), 4ittmk (26.12.2012), abkaz (19.12.2012), ahka75 (06.01.2013), Alexandra2000 (11.01.2013), alx86 (05.01.2013), amm50 (11.12.2012), Bladenv (07.01.2013), dnik-08 (19.12.2012), double (15.12.2012), eugenes74 (13.12.2012), EYLLO (09.01.2013), Finik164 (18.12.2012), gogofogo (18.12.2012), Ig- (16.12.2012), iva1957 (18.12.2012), lomshakov (16.12.2012), Me123 (09.01.2013), mikolay (20.12.2012), RBR (19.12.2012), riz-riz (04.01.2013), Sim-Sim (17.12.2012), u301 (10.12.2012), vadim-orel (11.01.2013), VIKTORCHP (08.01.2013), VolkovAV (04.01.2013), vvv777 (08.01.2013), zlol (13.01.2013)

----------


## yurik_ageev

У кого есть INFO.DAT за ноябрь 2012, или уже поздно его использовать?

----------


## skrest

> У кого есть INFO.DAT за ноябрь 2012, или уже поздно его использовать?


конечно поздно. до 15 числа следующего месяца они действуют

----------


## ronval

а когда январь будет? (((

----------


## vitamina

*Полный пакет установки инфо-дат за январь 2013* (с описанием readme.txt)

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*Только Info.dat за январь 2013*

скачать | зеркало

----------

-Ak47- (25.01.2013), abkaz (28.01.2013), amm50 (25.01.2013), Bladenv (18.01.2013), ChuckD (22.01.2013), eugenes74 (23.01.2013), iva1957 (25.01.2013), jeka66 (31.01.2013), mayamaya (02.02.2013), mikl89_ (21.01.2013), nexoda (30.01.2013), riz-riz (29.01.2013), sikvestor (21.01.2013), Sim-Sim (31.01.2013), smcbis (24.01.2013), usvik (09.02.2013), YANEINDEZID (24.01.2013), Регина198 (18.01.2013)

----------


## Регина198

Компонента V7Plus : Ошибка обращения к ресурсу (статус 500)
Компонента V7Plus : Ошибка обращения к ресурсу (статус 500)
Текст.Открыть(КаталогВреме  нныхФайлов()+"VER.ID"); 
{C:\UPDATE\UPD.ERT(125)}: Неверное имя файла!
Текст.Открыть(КаталогВреме  нныхФайлов()+"Loadlst.txt");
{C:\UPDATE\UPD.ERT(128)}: Неверное имя файла!
Пишет вот это!!Раньше все было ок!

----------


## vitamina

*Регина198*

Не знаю, что там не получается.
Только что на чистый комп установил платформу 1С, Бухгалтерию и Info.dat за январь 2013.
Обновление *7.70.551_Бухгалтерия_update* скачалось мгновенно :dance:

----------


## Регина198

Не знаю,что повлияло,но сегодня все влёт загрузилось.Мистика,да и только!! Спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Народ у кого есть info.dat за январь 2013?

----------


## mayamaya

поставили Info.dat
1С7.7 пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "Ошибка получения обновления".

----------


## mayamaya

поставили *Info.dat Январь 2013*
*1С7.7* пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "*Ошибка получения обновления*".

----------


## mayamaya

поставили*Info.dat Январь 2013*
*1С7.7* пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "*Ошибка получения обновления*".

----------


## mayamaya

поставили*Info.dat Январь 2013*
*1С7.7* пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "*Ошибка получения обновления*".

----------


## mayamaya

поставили *Info.dat Январь 2013*
*1С7.7* пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "*Ошибка получения обновления*".

----------


## mayamaya

поставили *Info.dat Январь 2013*
*1С7.7* пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "*Ошибка получения обновления*".

----------


## mayamaya

поставили*Info.dat Январь 2013*
*1С7.7* пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "*Ошибка получения обновления*".

----------


## skrest

> Та же беда...Пробовал info с диска и с сайта за 01.13 года. Ничего..Кто сталкивался?


проверь пути в path.reg и еще раз установи его.
все работет.
только обновлений нет !

----------


## skrest

> Та же беда...Пробовал info с диска и с сайта за 01.13 года. Ничего..Кто сталкивался?


Проверь пути к info.dat в path.reg и запусти его еще раз.
Все работает. Только обновлений нет пока.

----------


## mayamaya

поставили*Info.dat Январь 2013*
*1С7.7* пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "*Ошибка получения обновления*".

----------


## KiliSA

Снова глупый вопрос, но не получается...только учусь :)Подскажите, пожалуйста, как запустить файл upd.ert? Понимаю, что из 1С,Сервис - Доп. отчеты и обработки не могу выбрать этот файл.

----------


## Денис Александрович

Я так понял нужен info.dat за февраль

----------


## Денис Александрович

Я так понял нужен info за февраль

----------


## Polis6

что случилось с обновлением? даже через официальный ИТС не обновляется

----------


## mayamaya

поставили*Info.dat Январь 2013*
*1С7.7* пишет, что нашла обновления релиза.
При попытке обновить, в информ-окне сразу пишет "*Ошибка получения обновления*".

----------


## mayamaya

12345

----------


## mayamaya

1234567

----------


## Shestgeo

Инфо за февраль 
ссылка

----------


## Shestgeo

Инфо за февраль 
ссылка

----------


## jeka66

Похоже будем искать новую качалку, 1С-ники на горло наступили... хотя может и их сервер дурить. Кто-то январское смог скачать в феврале? Отпишитесь плз.

----------


## jeka66

1С-ники на горло наступили... хотя может и их сервер дурить. Кто-то январское смог скачать в феврале? Отпишитесь плз.

----------


## jeka66

1С-ники на горло наступили... хотя может и их сервер тупить. Кто-то январское смог скачать в феврале? Отпишитесь

----------


## jeka66

> Раньше работала.


1С-ники на горло наступили... хотя может и их сервер тупить. Кто-то январское смог скачать в феврале? Отпишитесь

----------


## jeka66

Не хотит скачивать, может проблемы с сервером у 1Эсовцев..

----------


## Polis6

не обновляется с сервера - с официальным ИТС проф даже

----------


## Polis6

да где мои сообщения то

----------


## zurbagan

> Та же беда...Пробовал info с диска и с сайта за 01.13 года. Ничего..Кто сталкивался?


Та же проблема с февраля не работает пишет тоже самое

----------


## mayamaya

Инфо.дат Январь 2013.
Обновления находит, но
1C 7.7 при попытке обновления пишет "Ошибка получения обновления".

----------


## vitamina

*Полный пакет установки инфо-дат за февраль 2013* (с описанием readme.txt)

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*Только Info.dat за февраль 2013*

скачать | зеркало

----------

Alexandra2000 (01.03.2013), Lee (14.02.2013), mayamaya (03.04.2013), Me123 (11.02.2013), nexoda (12.02.2013), nik2101 (04.03.2013), u301 (11.03.2013), Vladushka (18.02.2013)

----------


## usvik

Добрый день! Люди, пожалуйста, киньте ссылку на февральский info, январский не работает. Спасибо!

----------


## usvik

нужен файл info.dat за февраль 2013г. Помогите, киньте ссылку!

----------


## gaga515

Скачайте инфо за февраль и будет вам счастье!

http://www.unibytes.com/4voA.gQ9dXwLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Bladenv (12.02.2013), riz-riz (02.03.2013)

----------


## gaga515

Просто скачайте инфо за февраль и будет вам счастье!

http://www.unibytes.com/4voA.gQ9dXwLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

agal (06.03.2013), Disaru (18.02.2013), fng (11.02.2013)

----------


## gaga515

Просто скачайте инфо за февраль

----------


## gaga515

Скачайте инфо за февраль и будет вам счастье!

----------


## gaga515

Скачайте инфо за февраль и будет вам счастье!

----------

Регина198 (24.02.2013)

----------


## gaga515

Скачайте за февраль!

----------


## gaga515

http://www.unibytes.com/5PD8X3sjGjkLqw-Us4P3UgBB?drgn=1

----------

Booker-T (20.02.2013), gbuharik (14.02.2013), mikl89_ (10.03.2013), n_b (13.02.2013), qwert20051 (20.02.2013)

----------


## mayamaya

а если мне нужен 552-й релиз, то нужен Январский Инфо.дат?
Он не работал весь январь и форум глючил, не отправлял сообщения.

Сейчас у меня 551-й, а по Февральскому идёт 553-й.

----------


## gaga515

> а если мне нужен 552-й релиз, то нужен Январский Инфо.дат?
> Он не работал весь январь и форум глючил, не отправлял сообщения.
> 
> Сейчас у меня 551-й, а по Февральскому идёт 553-й.


Просто скачай нужные обновления с форума!

----------


## Volodyak

а можно свежий info.dat?:(

----------


## skrest

> а можно свежий info.dat?:(


какой ?
до 15ого работает февралский!  мартовский еще не вышел.

----------

VBMADD (09.03.2013)

----------


## Volodyak

сейчас пробовал в полученных файлах
Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 2,3

----------


## skrest

> сейчас пробовал в полученных файлах
> Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 2,3


счас попробовал - все скачалось

----------


## Volodyak

блин может win 7 приколы дает:( раньше на xp качал

----------


## VBMADD

> сейчас пробовал в полученных файлах
> Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 2,3


тоже счас попробовал февральский -  неверный номер ИТС
Что это может значить?  
Как же мне получить обновление 12Q4004 для упрощенки и Бухгалтерии..., блин.!
а очень нада...срочно, помогите кто может!!!

----------


## Start_m

Неужели ни у кого никаких мыслей по-этому поводу? А то у меня просто на отчетность выдает номер версии и все, а когда качаю конфигуации, то скачивает какие-то exe файлы по 30kb, но ошибок при этом никаких не выдает, инфо.дат фервальский

----------


## vitamina

> Как же мне получить обновление 12Q4004 для упрощенки и Бухгалтерии..., блин.!
> а очень нада...срочно, помогите кто может!!!


Отчетность-то уже давно вышла и на форуме давно выложена в теме -> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности

----------


## bestship

Спасибо! Всё работает!:vseok:
И даже можно скачать обновления за любой предыдущий период, достаточно выставить Квартал и Год!

----------


## skrest

> Неужели ни у кого никаких мыслей по-этому поводу? А то у меня просто на отчетность выдает номер версии и все, а когда качаю конфигуации, то скачивает какие-то exe файлы по 30kb, но ошибок при этом никаких не выдает, инфо.дат фервальский


дык правильно все скачивает!
читайте рейдми и запускайте service.exe

----------


## vitamina

*Полный пакет установки инфо-дат за март 2013* (с описанием readme.txt)

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 

*Только Info.dat за март 2013*

скачать | зеркало

----------

abkaz (16.03.2013), Alexandra2000 (13.03.2013), amm50 (12.03.2013), Bladenv (29.03.2013), elaine (13.03.2013), gbuharik (27.03.2013), kostromin63 (21.03.2013), mayamaya (03.04.2013), nexoda (01.04.2013), riz-riz (12.03.2013), Start_m (13.03.2013), VBMADD (12.03.2013), zlol (12.03.2013)

----------


## VBMADD

Скачал info.dat за март все скачивается, но выдает какие то ошибки.
Что это значит может кто подскажет где собака порылась
======================
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/BUTK/VER.ID не найден
Не удалость получить текущую версию для BUTK
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/BUPSB/VER.ID не найден
Не удалость получить текущую версию для BUPSB
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/BUOURCLK/VER.ID не найден
Не удалость получить текущую версию для BUOURCLK
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/OUFP/VER.ID не найден
Не удалость получить текущую версию для OUFP
Компонента V7Plus : Ошибка обращения к ресурсу (статус 403)
Не удалость получить текущую версию для NCPBK
Компонента V7Plus : Ошибка обращения к ресурсу (статус 403)
Не удалость получить текущую версию для NCBK
=============================================

----------


## skrest

> поставь новую обновлялку


Что за новая ? Когда появилась ? Кем писана ?

Старая и единственная  прекрасно работает !
Только билиотека V7plus иногда обновляется!

----------


## AlexanderTiger

У кого есть обновление Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины", релиз *1.2.12* за февраль. Заранее спасибо!
Чёт не туда меня занесло, сори!

----------


## VBMADD

Я использую V7plus.dll 
          размер 237650 
          дата 23.10.07 
          Версия продукта 7.70.010

Скиньте пож-ста ссылочку на новую V7plus.dll
буду премного благодарен...

----------


## skrest

> Я использую V7plus.dll 
>           размер 237650 
>           дата 23.10.07 
>           Версия продукта 7.70.010
> 
> Скиньте пож-ста ссылочку на новую V7plus.dll
> буду премного благодарен...


Да нет , использую такой же. странно это
попробуй скачать и установить заново -

----------

Gurig (13.03.2013), iva1957 (14.03.2013)

----------


## VBMADD

> Да нет , использую такой же. странно это
> попробуй скачать и установить заново -


Че та там одна реклама...хотел бы конкретно без рекламы.

----------


## skrest

> Че та там одна реклама...хотел бы конкретно без рекламы.


Какая реклама И Это мой комплект , мной упакован. Никакой рекламы нет ! Мне нечего рекламировать!
Может ты первый раз с файлобменником столкнулся ? 

Может у тебя вирусы , поэтому и реклама мерещится, и  обновления не качаются ?
Я серьезно , здесь один товарищь мучался, не работало обновление. Так просканировал свой комп нашел четыре червя, потом все заработало.

----------


## VBMADD

Да там нужно было посетить какой либо рекламный сайт, а потом уже открыть ссылку на файл, что я и проделал успешно на этот раз.
Щас попробую переустановить и проверить.
Насчет вирей все спокойно проверил 3-мя антирвирями все ок!

---------- Post added at 22:32 ---------- Previous post was at 22:25 ----------

*skrest*,
Угу, все пашет спасибо, собака порылась в upd.ert у меня был старый от 10.01.07
Еще раз спасибо за терпение и подсказку...

----------


## Регина198

Все нормально работает, но в винде 7 архив не открывается

----------


## serg261263

С 64 дело не имел. Но попрбуйте через свойства установить совместимость с ХР

----------


## skrest

> С 64 дело не имел. Но попрбуйте через свойства установить совместимость с ХР


О чем  речь то хоть ?
Через какие свойства ? Что за советы если не видел в глаза  W7 64  И?  нет  там  такого!!!

----------


## serg261263

Что конкретно не открывается? Архив обновления? Если Архив то откройте архив на любой машине не 64. А дальше уже обновляете на своей.
Или Пробуйте нажать правую клавишу на файле архива дальше "Свойства"-"Совместимость"-"Запустить программу в режиме совместимости с пакетом windows XP3 (поставить галочку)"

----------


## temudgin

> Что конкретно не открывается? Архив обновления? Если Архив то откройте архив на любой машине не 64. А дальше уже обновляете на своей.
> Или Пробуйте нажать правую клавишу на файле архива дальше "Свойства"-"Совместимость"-"Запустить программу в режиме совместимости с пакетом windows XP3 (поставить галочку)"


к сожалению у меня не сработал данный метод на семерке

----------


## skrest

> к сожалению у меня не сработал данный метод на семерке


И не сработает. такак пустой совет человека  который не имел дела с тем что советует!

Вы скажите конкретно что не работает !

----------


## temudgin

> И не сработает. такак пустой совет человека  который не имел дела с тем что советует!
> 
> Вы скажите конкретно что не работает !


порылся в интернете архивы обновления 1с7.7 запакованны в  ехе-шник в 16-разрядной версии, с этими разрядами 32 битная виндовс хп и проч 32 разрядные операционки работают без проблем а семерка и другие 64 битные операционки шиш (

----------


## skrest

> порылся в интернете архивы обновления 1с7.7 запакованны в  ехе-шник в 16-разрядной версии, с этими разрядами 32 битная виндовс хп и проч 32 разрядные операционки работают без проблем а семерка и другие 64 битные операционки шиш (


Ах вот в чем дело.
Дык распаковать архив winrar-ом и все.  Или распокавать на другом компе , других путей нет для этой старины.

---------- Post added at 16:14 ---------- Previous post was at 16:03 ----------




> порылся в интернете архивы обновления 1с7.7 запакованны в  ехе-шник в 16-разрядной версии, с этими разрядами 32 битная виндовс хп и проч 32 разрядные операционки работают без проблем а семерка и другие 64 битные операционки шиш (


Да забыл , еще есть решение - установить дос-бокс - и запускать подобные вещи в нем.

----------


## vitamina

> Дык распаковать архив winrar-ом и все.  Или распокавать на другом компе


Или скачать уже распакованное *Обновление из установки с MD-файлом* из темы 1С: Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для России-2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!

----------


## ycatuk2006

а апрельского не у кого нет? или мартовского :)

----------


## yurik_ageev

апрельского скорее всего еще нет

----------


## ycatuk2006

дайте хоть март 2013 поюзать....

----------


## Oleg____

Март не раьотает:mad:

----------


## stallalex

> Март не раьотает:mad:


Март работал..пока апрель не наступил.

----------


## yurik_ageev

где скачать мартовский info.datИИИИ

---------- Post added at 00:37 ---------- Previous post was at 00:35 ----------

или апрельский
HELP, HELP, HELP
:eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek:

----------


## Регина198

> Что конкретно не открывается? Архив обновления? Если Архив то откройте архив на любой машине не 64. А дальше уже обновляете на своей.
> Или Пробуйте нажать правую клавишу на файле архива дальше "Свойства"-"Совместимость"-"Запустить программу в режиме совместимости с пакетом windows XP3 (поставить галочку)"


Да все пробовала ,на другой машине и открываю,но хочется не прыгать туда -сюда

---------- Post added at 11:57 ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 ----------




> Ах вот в чем дело.
> Дык распаковать архив winrar-ом и все.  Или распокавать на другом компе , других путей нет для этой старины.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:14 ---------- Previous post was at 16:03 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Да забыл , еще есть решение - установить дос-бокс - и запускать подобные вещи в нем.


А что это такое winrar-ом,обычный есть , а ом не совсем понятно

----------


## skrest

> Март работал..пока апрель не наступил.


Март работает и будет работать до 15 апреля!

----------


## -Ak47-

Не работает Март

----------


## Хороший парень

Поделитесь кто нить апрельским info.dat`ом плиз =)

----------


## -Ak47-

и я жду - не дождусь...

----------


## ahka75

Еще МАРТ работает, я скачала с 35 или 36 страницы.

----------


## skrest

> Еще МАРТ работает, я скачала с 35 или 36 страницы.


Я здесь и говорю что мартовский работает! - не верят :)
Ловите апрелбский

----------

reeden (05.04.2013), Регина198 (04.04.2013)

----------


## Регина198

с winrar-ом разобралась,понятно, что ВСЕ-ВСЕ перепробывала, и его тоже

---------- Post added at 23:53 ---------- Previous post was at 23:52 ----------

Работант-работает!!!только что все скачала

----------


## vall

Там не апрельский, а мартовский

----------


## amm50

Вот апрельский info.dat

----------

-Ak47- (05.04.2013), elaine (25.04.2013), fox83 (26.04.2013), nilsusgelorus (24.04.2013), vall (05.04.2013), Хороший парень (08.04.2013)

----------


## reeden

Всем привет. Подскажите плиз, как обновить 1с с помощью архива "INFO_DAT_03_2013". В справке, которая присутствует в архиве это не понял: "4. Запускаем из под какой-нибудь конфигурации upd.ert (должна быть доступны v7plus.* - файлы v7plus.dll и v7plus.als должны находится в каталоге с открываемой информационной базой)". Что значит запускаем под какой-нибудь конфигурацией? С помощью чего именно? спасибо.

----------


## vall

В архиве "INFO_DAT_03_2013 info.dat уже не рабочий.

----------


## skrest

> Там не апрельский, а мартовский


Там это где ИИ?

---------- Post added at 17:12 ---------- Previous post was at 17:11 ----------




> Вот апрельский info.dat


Не работает !

---------- Post added at 17:16 ---------- Previous post was at 17:12 ----------




> В архиве "INFO_DAT_03_2013 info.dat уже не рабочий.


Ты его пробовал ?

----------

liypsp (08.04.2013)

----------


## vall

> Там это где ИИ?
> Ловите апрелбский http://rusfolder.com/35834416
> ---------- Post added at 17:12 ---------- Previous post was at 17:11 ----------
> 
> 
> Не работает !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:16 ---------- Previous post was at 17:12 ----------
> 
> ...



1. По этой ссылке мартовский info.dat "Ловите апрелбский http://rusfolder.com/35834416"
2. По этой ссылке "Вот апрельский info.dat" апрельский - рабочий
3. Пробовал, поэтому и написал что не работает

----------

Vladushka (10.04.2013)

----------


## skrest

Даже спорить не буду. Бо бесполезно ! У меня почему то работает, уи будет работать до 15го числа.
Пока.

----------


## vall

Пока.

----------


## Scorpio

*Декабрь 2013:*

rghost.ru

----------

Ig- (26.12.2013), IngaO (28.02.2014), iva1957 (18.12.2013), kostromin63 (25.12.2013), Me123 (06.01.2014), muhabala (01.01.2014), кнут (19.12.2013)

----------


## vitamina

*INFO.DAT декабрь 2013*

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

abkaz (31.12.2013), agdedov (18.12.2013), ahka75 (14.01.2014), AkMin (26.12.2013), demondsh (03.01.2014), elaine (24.12.2013), ele2007 (18.12.2013), hardcorov (03.01.2014), liypsp (27.12.2013), mayamaya (18.12.2013), muhabala (01.01.2014), Reginleif (21.12.2013), Rudaki (03.02.2014), web2003 (23.12.2013), кнут (19.12.2013), Регина198 (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2014*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

alekc1 (31.03.2014), amm50 (26.03.2014), Nata1109 (02.04.2014), sikvestor (26.03.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АПРЕЛЬ-2014*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

aam4701 (25.04.2014), agdedov (01.05.2014), Alexandra2000 (09.04.2014), brilakova (23.04.2014), ChipsetX86 (17.04.2014), Dovolos (22.04.2014), gbuharik (14.04.2014), inbox737 (09.04.2014), iva1957 (11.04.2014), Kalinoff (16.04.2014), mayamaya (23.04.2014), nexoda (10.04.2014), nivigor (09.04.2014), nnn57 (10.04.2014), petya2003 (22.04.2014), vadimvad (10.04.2014), Vladushka (23.04.2014), Галка (29.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАЙ-2014*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

brilakova (14.05.2014), gbuharik (14.05.2014), IngaO (13.05.2014), jsk (14.05.2014), Netally (13.05.2014), nivigor (08.05.2014), web2003 (15.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮНЬ-2014 с диска 1С:ИТС ПРОФ*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

agdedov (19.06.2014), alexis29 (24.06.2014), BDV190 (04.07.2014), Bladenv (12.06.2014), danelena (19.06.2014), ElinaO (15.06.2014), IngaO (24.06.2014), mayamaya (23.06.2014), nexoda (24.06.2014), Nikhaksev (18.06.2014), NikolayC (20.06.2014), Ozbern (07.07.2014), riz-riz (13.06.2014), Sasha_tab (01.07.2014), vgik50 (09.07.2014), Хороший парень (24.06.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮЛЬ-2014 с диска 1С:ИТС ПРОФ*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

BDV190 (10.07.2014), brilakova (13.07.2014), fox3xx (29.07.2014), riz-riz (13.07.2014), sikvestor (11.07.2014), Una56 (28.07.2014), vgik50 (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АВГУСТ-2014 с диска 1С:ИТС ПРОФ*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

nivigor (09.08.2014), Ronn (22.08.2014), serfot32 (13.08.2014), sikvestor (28.08.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за СЕНТЯБРЬ-2014 с диска ITS1409PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

111000 (17.09.2014), Bladenv (03.10.2014), dominik22 (24.09.2014), ivolga8 (03.10.2014), NikolayC (01.10.2014), web2003 (06.10.2014)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет сентябрь 2014*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало3 | зеркало2


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало3 | зеркало2

----------

abkaz (25.09.2014), AlexT1960 (18.09.2014), BDV190 (17.09.2014), irinadlm (23.09.2014), Kalinoff (24.09.2014), liypsp (02.10.2014), mayamaya (28.09.2014), nik2101 (24.09.2014), nikbsd (07.10.2014), SpecialistIT (16.09.2014), web2003 (06.10.2014)

----------


## irinadlm

Всем добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, кто может. Проблема вот в чем. Переустановили Windox с ХР на 8-ку. Установила 1С7.7, поставила галочку совместимости с ХР. Программа нашла файл V7pius.dll. В 1С открывается в сервисе обновление форм отчетности, но пишет "вставьте диск ИТС". Вроде  все сделала как было: на диск С перенесла последнюю папку с обновлениями update за сентябрь, проверила pach, адрес указан правильно "c:\update\". Не могу понять в чем еще проблема. Кто сталкивался с Windox 8, может нужно делать все по другому? Напишите, пожалуйста, подробно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> *"InfoPath"="D:\infodat\"*
> Да, на диске D папка update, в которой info.dat (последняя версия).


Ну так если папка называется *update*, то и путь должен быть *"InfoPath"="D:\\update\\"*.  
При чем тут папка *infodat*, которой там нет

----------

irinadlm (04.10.2014)

----------


## vitamina

> Исправила наименование папки. Все равно программа просит диск ИТС.


Исправила в файлике *path.reg* (в 2-х строках) ? А запустить после исправления этот файл на выполнение ?

----------


## Nikhaksev

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\1C]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\1C\Its]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\1C\Its\Options]
"InfoPath"="D:\\its\\"

----------


## avm3110

> Папку path открыла через блокнот. Там следующее:
> REGEDIT4


Э-э-э-э... Ответ не верный.

Чтобы было "наверняка", то нужно запустить (с правами администратора) программку regedt32.exe и там в соответствующих веточках посмотреть "а действительно ли указанная информация правильно занесена".

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ОКТЯБРЬ-2014 с диска ITS1410PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AlexT1960 (15.10.2014), amm50 (24.10.2014), BDV190 (13.10.2014), IngaO (28.10.2014), irinadlm (17.10.2014), loner-sd (22.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за НОЯБРЬ-2014 с диска ITS1411PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (20.11.2014), Alexandra2000 (28.11.2014), BDV190 (09.11.2014), elaine (06.11.2014), filh (03.12.2014), gbuharik (11.11.2014), irinadlm (04.11.2014), liypsp (19.11.2014), mayamaya (13.11.2014), nexoda (10.11.2014), nik2101 (21.11.2014), serfot32 (08.11.2014), strack (19.11.2014), xnva (02.12.2014), Любовь_Л.И. (23.11.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ДЕКАБРЬ-2014 с диска ITS1412PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

agdedov (25.12.2014), BDV190 (08.12.2014), infodat (29.12.2014), irinadlm (06.12.2014), kostromin63 (22.12.2014), mayamaya (31.12.2014), nivigor (06.12.2014), кнут (24.12.2014)

----------


## Ronn

1C-ники случаем ничего не поменяли? Что-то не получается скачать?

----------


## stallalex

Такая же беда...

----------


## FilkaSoft

Пишет в файл



> Неверный ключ!


И ноябрьский уже не работает.

----------


## skrest

> Пишет в файл
> 
> И ноябрьский уже не работает.


должен работать еще ноябрьский, но судя по отклику от их сервера , у них там просто сбой, ключ совсем не причем.

----------


## skoro-sk

> INFO.DAT за ДЕКАБРЬ-2014 с диска ITS1412PROF
> 
> Только файл INFO.DAT:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


17122014 при попытке скачать дает это:

Неверный ключ!

----------


## Ukei

> Неверный ключ!


 - Почитайте пару постов выше. Либо 1С что-то изменила в алгоритме, либо глючит их сервер. В любом случае, файл взят с оф. диска 1С:ИТС, так что к выложевшему претензий быть не может в принципе.

----------


## Ronn

> - Почитайте пару постов выше. Либо 1С что-то изменила в алгоритме, либо глючит их сервер. В любом случае, файл взят с оф. диска 1С:ИТС, так что к выложевшему претензий быть не может в принципе.


Пробовал с другого диска файл тоже самое, так что к файлу претензий никаких, поэтому и спрашивал, может кто в курсе насчет смены алгоритма...

----------


## skrest

> Пробовал с другого диска файл тоже самое, так что к файлу претензий никаких, поэтому и спрашивал, может кто в курсе насчет смены алгоритма...


ну а что гадать то ,подождать надо  до 25 числа и все. сейчас должен быть актуален ноябрьский ключ, но сервер ругается не на ключ.
такое было не раз.

и алгоритм не причем...  обновлений нет просто.

----------


## Ronn

> ну а что гадать то ,подождать надо  до 25 числа и все. сейчас должен быть актуален ноябрьский ключ, но сервер ругается не на ключ.
> такое было не раз.
> 
> и алгоритм не причем...  обновлений нет просто.


При попытке использовать ноябрьский info.dat выдает ошибку "Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 23,25", так что ноябрьский уже не актуален.
При попытке использовать декабрьский info.dat выдает ошибку "Неверный ключ!", так что либо на ИТС файл "кривой", либо изменен алгоритм, ибо сервак скорее всего уже бы починили...

----------


## skrest

> При попытке использовать ноябрьский info.dat выдает ошибку "Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 23,25", так что ноябрьский уже не актуален.
> При попытке использовать декабрьский info.dat выдает ошибку "Неверный ключ!", так что либо на ИТС файл "кривой", либо изменен алгоритм, ибо сервак скорее всего уже бы починили...


задумайтесь  господа кто выдает эти ошибки И
забываем про вашу ert обработку
просто ставим честный диск ITS
жмем в 7.7  интернет поддержку.

список Р.О.  обновлений просто пуст.
а все остальное пожалуйста - обновляемся.

так что спорить о чем то бесполезно надо просто ждать 25 декабря и все.

----------

mayamaya (31.12.2014)

----------


## ZugDuk

НЕ КАЧАЕТ. ПИШЕТ НЕВЕРНЫЙ КЛЮЧ !!!!

----------


## skrest

> НЕ КАЧАЕТ. ПИШЕТ НЕВЕРНЫЙ КЛЮЧ !!!!


а читать умеем? или просто так покричать зашли?

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ЯНВАРЬ-2015 с диска ITS1501PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (27.01.2015), amm50 (02.02.2015), BDV190 (12.01.2015), Bladenv (08.01.2015), ElinaO (05.01.2015), G-rom (13.01.2015), gbuharik (19.01.2015), infodat (29.01.2015), irinadlm (03.02.2015), Kalinoff (12.01.2015), Kavkaz (02.02.2015), Nata1109 (02.02.2015), Una56 (11.01.2015), Voland36 (04.01.2015), zlol (11.01.2015), кнут (01.02.2015), Крыжик (14.01.2015), Регина198 (04.01.2015), Хороший парень (21.01.2015)

----------


## letvipdep

* Файл INFO.DAT за январь 2015г. с комплектом для обновления через Интернет* 

*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*rusfolder *

----------

Alexandra2000 (16.01.2015), Ig- (02.02.2015), irinadlm (03.02.2015), u301 (12.02.2015), Yur-ok (06.01.2015), кнут (01.02.2015), Хороший парень (15.01.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет февраль 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

Alexandra2000 (16.02.2015), amm50 (14.02.2015), ice_dragon (02.03.2015), Ig- (14.02.2015), infodat (14.03.2015), irinadlm (15.02.2015), sikvestor (26.02.2015), web2003 (16.02.2015), zlol (09.03.2015), Регина198 (27.02.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ФЕВРАЛЬ-2015 с диска ITS1502PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (16.02.2015), Aleksandrmt (19.02.2015), Alex The Fox (03.03.2015), ice_dragon (02.03.2015), infodat (14.03.2015), irinadlm (15.02.2015), klimovich (16.02.2015), mayamaya (20.02.2015), Nata1109 (16.02.2015), nikbsd (26.02.2015), sikvestor (10.03.2015), Svetlana_K (24.02.2015), vitter (10.03.2015), web2003 (16.02.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2015 с диска ITS1503PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

agdedov (24.03.2015), Bladenv (31.03.2015), gbuharik (24.03.2015), infodat (17.03.2015), irinadlm (17.03.2015), Ivolgamos (17.03.2015), Nata1109 (02.04.2015), nikbsd (05.04.2015), NikolayC (23.03.2015), Ronn (09.04.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет март 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

abkaz (25.03.2015), Alexandra2000 (25.03.2015), BDV190 (18.03.2015), elaine (23.03.2015), EYLLO (06.04.2015), gbuharik (30.03.2015), irinadlm (17.03.2015), liypsp (06.04.2015), loner-sd (21.03.2015), mayamaya (27.03.2015), nexoda (25.03.2015), stallalex (30.03.2015), zlol (05.04.2015), Илья1975 (29.03.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АПРЕЛЬ-2015 с диска ITS1504PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

1Nataha (23.04.2015), agdedov (24.04.2015), gbuharik (22.04.2015), Liana (23.04.2015), liypsp (21.04.2015), mmmcm (15.04.2015), Nata1109 (13.04.2015), percini (15.04.2015), Sanych22 (13.04.2015), u301 (26.04.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет апрель 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

1Nataha (23.04.2015), abkaz (29.04.2015), Alexandra2000 (13.04.2015), irinadlm (15.04.2015), Kalinoff (20.04.2015), sikvestor (22.04.2015), TIGERZ (16.04.2015), Vlad2012 (13.04.2015)

----------


## letvipdep

*INFO.DAT за апрель 2015г. с партнерского диска ИТС с комплектом обновления через интернет * 

*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*startfiles*…..*borncash*

----------

1Nataha (23.04.2015), AlexT1960 (22.04.2015), irinadlm (26.04.2015), mayamaya (27.04.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАЙ-2015 с диска ITS1505PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

filh (13.05.2015), infodat (14.05.2015), Kalinoff (28.05.2015), Liana (06.06.2015), sombrero (15.05.2015), u301 (17.05.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет май 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

BDV190 (22.05.2015), Igor_NP (28.05.2015), infodat (14.05.2015), mayamaya (04.06.2015), Sasha_tab (09.06.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮНЬ-2015 с диска ITS1506PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (19.06.2015), Bladenv (09.07.2015), irinadlm (07.07.2015), Liana (20.06.2015), liypsp (03.07.2015), orangfox (07.07.2015), Sned Dense (30.06.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет июнь 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

BDV190 (15.06.2015), eugenes74 (02.07.2015), filh (08.07.2015), gbuharik (02.07.2015), gododin (09.07.2015), irinadlm (07.07.2015), Kalinoff (01.07.2015), mayamaya (06.07.2015), nexoda (24.06.2015), safety (02.07.2015), u301 (23.06.2015), Vlad2012 (20.06.2015), zlol (05.07.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮЛЬ-2015 с диска ITS1507PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alexsmirnoff (29.07.2015), irinadlm (13.07.2015), loner-sd (21.07.2015), sombrero (21.07.2015), u301 (21.07.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет июль 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

-Ak47- (13.08.2015), abkaz (21.07.2015), alexsmirnoff (29.07.2015), Bas_perm (13.07.2015), BDV190 (20.07.2015), dnik-08 (21.07.2015), filh (27.07.2015), gbuharik (14.08.2015), i-Demon-i (11.08.2015), irinadlm (13.07.2015), johnnyone (13.07.2015), liypsp (01.08.2015), mayamaya (07.08.2015), mhome (21.07.2015), nexoda (22.07.2015), stoik (17.07.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АВГУСТ-2015 с диска ITS1508PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

agdedov (18.08.2015), irinadlm (17.08.2015), nivigor (17.08.2015)

----------


## letvipdep

*INFO.DAT за АВГУСТ 2015г. с партнерского диска ИТС с комплектом обновления через интернет * 

*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*rusfolder*

----------

i8990 (22.08.2015), irinadlm (20.08.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет август 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

abkaz (25.08.2015), alekc1 (28.08.2015), Alexandra2000 (27.08.2015), BDV190 (04.09.2015), G-rom (08.09.2015), irinadlm (25.08.2015), mayamaya (02.09.2015), nexoda (25.08.2015), Zordek (05.09.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за СЕНТЯБРЬ-2015 с диска ITS1509PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (23.09.2015), agdedov (09.10.2015), BDV190 (21.09.2015), filosof_andy (23.09.2015), irinadlm (10.09.2015), Kalinoff (02.10.2015), Liana (05.10.2015), LWE320 (06.10.2015), Nata1109 (15.09.2015), nexoda (29.09.2015), u301 (28.09.2015)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Сентябрь 2015 г.

скачать*

----------

amm50 (01.10.2015), gbuharik (13.10.2015), ice_dragon (07.10.2015), irinadlm (11.09.2015), Kalinoff (02.10.2015), nivigor (25.09.2015), pralev (10.10.2015), Voland36 (08.10.2015), Крыжик (07.10.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ОКТЯБРЬ-2015 с диска ITS1510PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Bladenv (14.10.2015), irinadlm (13.10.2015), metmsk (20.10.2015)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Октябрь 2015 г.

скачать*

----------

irinadlm (13.10.2015), metmsk (20.10.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет октябрь 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

abkaz (21.10.2015), Bladenv (14.10.2015), filh (26.10.2015), gbuharik (12.11.2015), irinadlm (13.10.2015), mayamaya (14.10.2015), metmsk (20.10.2015), nexoda (20.10.2015), u301 (25.10.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за НОЯБРЬ-2015 с диска ITS1511PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (18.11.2015), agdedov (18.11.2015), BDV190 (19.11.2015), irinadlm (15.11.2015), nivigor (14.11.2015), Rie (18.11.2015)

----------


## kws

*Info.dat Ноябрь 2015 г.

скачать*

----------

Big Serg (20.11.2015), ice_dragon (10.12.2015), irinadlm (15.11.2015), nivigor (14.11.2015)

----------


## letvipdep

*INFO.DAT за НОЯБРЬ  2015г. с комплектом обновления через интернет * 

*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*rusfolder*

----------

irinadlm (15.11.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ДЕКАБРЬ-2015 с диска ITS1512PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

agdedov (15.12.2015), amm50 (23.12.2015), bav-alex (21.01.2016), BDV190 (14.12.2015), Bladenv (16.12.2015), elaine (18.01.2016), gbuharik (22.12.2015), irinadlm (14.12.2015), Kalinoff (12.01.2016), Nata1109 (11.01.2016), nivigor (19.12.2015), sabbats (04.05.2016), safety (11.01.2016), u301 (17.12.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет декабрь 2015*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

abkaz (10.01.2016), irinadlm (17.12.2015), mayamaya (14.01.2016), nexoda (22.12.2015), smiler (29.12.2015), stoik (12.01.2016)

----------


## letvipdep

*INFO.DAT з а ДЕКАБРЬ  2015г. с комплектом обновления через интернет * 

*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*rusfolder*

----------

-Ak47- (11.01.2016), ice_dragon (15.01.2016), irinadlm (24.12.2015), mayamaya (23.03.2016), stoik (12.01.2016), Volodyak (11.01.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ЯНВАРЬ-2016 с диска ITS1601PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

agdedov (01.02.2016), amm50 (31.01.2016), BDV190 (06.02.2016), irinadlm (28.01.2016), mayamaya (23.03.2016), sombrero (02.02.2016), valya977 (27.01.2016), Voland36 (24.02.2016), смит-с (11.02.2016)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет январь 2016*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

abkaz (03.02.2016), Bas_perm (10.02.2016), denrite (08.02.2016), elaine (09.02.2016), EYLLO (19.02.2016), filh (02.02.2016), filosof_andy (05.03.2016), gbuharik (15.02.2016), Ig- (18.02.2016), irinadlm (28.01.2016), Liana (31.01.2016), valeribir (25.02.2016), Vlad2012 (01.02.2016), Voland36 (09.02.2016), Хороший парень (04.02.2016)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет февраль 2016*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Alexandra2000 (09.03.2016), filosof_andy (05.03.2016), irinadlm (26.02.2016), kostromin63 (14.03.2016), nexoda (11.03.2016), u301 (20.03.2016), Vlad2012 (25.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ФЕВРАЛЬ-2016 с диска ITS1602PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (02.03.2016), agdedov (25.02.2016), AlexT1960 (11.03.2016), filosof_andy (05.03.2016), gbuharik (02.03.2016), irinadlm (26.02.2016), jeka66 (02.03.2016), liypsp (09.03.2016), u301 (20.03.2016), ulana (15.03.2016), Voland36 (17.03.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2016 с диска ITS1603PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

-Ak47- (05.04.2016), abkaz (04.04.2016), agdedov (05.04.2016), Aleksandrmt (08.04.2016), Alexandra2000 (26.04.2016), AlexT1960 (18.04.2016), Bas_perm (04.04.2016), BDV190 (25.03.2016), Bliznec_ (11.04.2016), elaine (25.03.2016), EYLLO (11.04.2016), Ig- (07.04.2016), irinadlm (22.03.2016), Kalinoff (29.03.2016), kovsher (10.04.2016), liypsp (08.04.2016), mayamaya (25.03.2016), Nata1109 (07.04.2016), parcker (06.04.2016), shishkin70 (28.03.2016), stels111 (10.04.2016), u301 (06.04.2016), vortep (31.03.2016), Регина198 (12.04.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АПРЕЛЬ-2016 с диска ITS1604PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (11.05.2016), Alexandra2000 (12.05.2016), AlexT1960 (13.05.2016), BDV190 (06.05.2016), elaine (16.05.2016), habanval (04.05.2016), ice_dragon (05.05.2016), irinadlm (04.05.2016), liypsp (06.05.2016), mayamaya (11.05.2016), Tyulen (07.05.2016), Vlad2012 (04.05.2016), Voland36 (04.05.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАЙ-2016 с диска ITS1605PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (01.06.2016), apol (31.05.2016), BDV190 (03.06.2016), filh (09.06.2016), irinadlm (06.06.2016), Kalinoff (30.05.2016), nivigor (30.05.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮНЬ-2016 с диска ITS1606PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (05.07.2016), Alexandra2000 (01.07.2016), alexsmirnoff (08.07.2016), BDV190 (06.07.2016), elaine (08.07.2016), gbuharik (15.07.2016), irinadlm (01.07.2016), Kalinoff (01.07.2016), Liana (01.07.2016), liypsp (11.07.2016), mayamaya (06.07.2016), Nata1109 (11.07.2016), nexoda (07.07.2016), u301 (04.07.2016), Voland36 (19.07.2016), Volodyak (15.07.2016), Wolf_an (04.07.2016), zlol (05.07.2016), znick2010 (07.07.2016), Регина198 (19.07.2016), Хороший парень (19.07.2016)

----------


## letvipdep

* INFO.DAT  за  ИЮНЬ 2016г. с диска ИТС  с комплектом для обновления через Интернет*

*turbobit*…..*rusfolder*

----------

irinadlm (20.07.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮЛЬ-2016 с диска ITS1607PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

agdedov (01.08.2016), Alexandra2000 (04.08.2016), apol (26.07.2016), BDV190 (08.08.2016), elaine (04.08.2016), irinadlm (26.07.2016), nexoda (09.08.2016), nivigor (25.07.2016), Rie (02.08.2016), серджус (18.08.2016)

----------


## letvipdep

* INFO.DAT за ИЮЛЬ-2016 с диска ITS1607PROF с комплектом для обновления через Интернет* 
*turbobit*…..*rusfolder*

----------

abkaz (02.08.2016), irinadlm (26.07.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АВГУСТ-2016 с диска ITS1608PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Big Serg (14.09.2016), gooold (07.09.2016), irinadlm (29.08.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за СЕНТЯБРЬ-2016 с диска ITS1609PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

agdedov (01.10.2016), BDV190 (23.09.2016), elaine (10.10.2016), irinadlm (24.09.2016), Kalinoff (26.09.2016), mayamaya (01.10.2016), vnbbuh (11.10.2016), Voland36 (30.09.2016), Антон_Федотов (14.10.2016), ОноТебеНадо (05.10.2016)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет сентябрь 2016*:

скачать | зеркало


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало

----------

-Ak47- (05.10.2016), filh (05.10.2016), gbuharik (13.10.2016), irinadlm (24.09.2016), Kalinoff (26.09.2016), nikbsd (04.10.2016), u301 (01.10.2016), Una56 (02.10.2016), vnbbuh (11.10.2016), ОноТебеНадо (05.10.2016), Хороший парень (17.10.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ОКТЯБРЬ-2016 с диска ITS1610PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

irinadlm (25.10.2016), kulik2009 (26.10.2016), vnbbuh (20.11.2016)

----------


## letvipdep

* Формы INFO.DAT за октябрь 2016г с диска ITS1610PROF с комплектом обновления через  интернет* 

*turbobit*…..*rusfolder*

----------

irinadlm (26.10.2016), vnbbuh (20.11.2016)

----------


## vitamina

*Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет октябрь 2016*:

скачать | зеркало


*Только файл INFO.DAT*:

скачать | зеркало

----------

Fyala (22.11.2016), irinadlm (26.10.2016), vadimvad (27.10.2016), vnbbuh (20.11.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за НОЯБРЬ-2016 с диска ITS1611PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (29.11.2016), agdedov (01.12.2016), Alexandra2000 (02.12.2016), BDV190 (01.12.2016), Fofan12345678 (25.12.2016), garrikaka (19.01.2017), Ikarus (05.12.2016), irinadlm (29.11.2016), Nikhaksev (04.12.2016), sombrero (28.11.2016), u301 (03.12.2016), vnbbuh (01.12.2016), Регина198 (26.12.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ДЕКАБРЬ-2016 с диска ITS1612PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

-Ak47- (09.01.2017), abkaz (30.12.2016), agdedov (28.12.2016), alekc1 (10.01.2017), Alexandra2000 (13.01.2017), AlexT1960 (28.12.2016), Alexxsus (13.01.2017), AndreyMurom (06.01.2017), BDV190 (06.01.2017), direktor88 (10.01.2017), garrikaka (19.01.2017), gbuharik (18.01.2017), ice_dragon (10.01.2017), irinadlm (28.12.2016), liypsp (11.01.2017), Lup0 (09.01.2017), mayamaya (18.01.2017), Sasha_tab (05.01.2017), Ymorozoff (12.01.2017), Регина198 (08.01.2017), Хороший парень (12.01.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ЯНВАРЬ-2017 с диска ITS1701PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (30.01.2017), agdedov (30.01.2017), Alexandra2000 (02.02.2017), BDV190 (31.01.2017), bela_papa (09.02.2017), garrikaka (14.02.2017), irinadlm (30.01.2017), kovsher (01.02.2017), loner-sd (28.02.2017), mayamaya (11.02.2017), Que (14.02.2017), Sasha_tab (02.02.2017), shokolad (28.02.2017), sombrero (31.01.2017), stels111 (06.02.2017), u301 (31.01.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ФЕВРАЛЬ-2017 с диска ITS1702PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (01.03.2017), agdedov (01.03.2017), alekc1 (10.03.2017), Alexandra2000 (01.03.2017), AlexBrown (18.03.2017), BDV190 (01.03.2017), D.Nov (03.03.2017), Ikarus (02.03.2017), irinadlm (01.03.2017), kovsher (17.03.2017), LWE320 (14.03.2017), mayamaya (17.03.2017), Nikhaksev (28.02.2017), rollvv (02.03.2017), Rom165 (02.03.2017), Sasha_tab (15.03.2017), sombrero (01.03.2017), u301 (22.03.2017), xnva (22.03.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2017 с диска ITS1703PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (12.04.2017), agdedov (26.03.2017), ahka75 (24.04.2017), aku73 (29.03.2017), Alexandra2000 (18.04.2017), Amakarov (18.04.2017), amm50 (13.04.2017), apol (13.04.2017), Bas_perm (29.03.2017), BDV190 (06.04.2017), dandy (06.04.2017), Ig- (12.04.2017), inbox737 (26.03.2017), irinadlm (02.04.2017), kovsher (26.03.2017), liypsp (03.04.2017), mali (10.04.2017), Mr_SlavaN (11.04.2017), Rom165 (01.04.2017), Ronn (28.03.2017), u301 (31.03.2017), vital-vital (06.04.2017), vitter (13.04.2017), vnbbuh (31.03.2017), zlol (11.04.2017), znick2010 (26.03.2017), Батискаф (10.04.2017), кнут (05.04.2017), ПростоБосс (11.04.2017), Эрулан (12.04.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АПРЕЛЬ-2017 с диска ITS1704PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (02.05.2017), agdedov (30.04.2017), Alexandra2000 (28.04.2017), apol (01.05.2017), BDV190 (28.04.2017), bmw_x5e70 (19.05.2017), demondsh (28.04.2017), irinadlm (02.05.2017), mayamaya (15.05.2017), Ronn (28.04.2017), vadimvad (28.04.2017), Voland36 (05.05.2017), Winston (24.05.2017), Антон_Федотов (28.04.2017), Посторонним В (28.04.2017)

----------


## letvipdep

* INFO.DAT за АПРЕЛЬ-2017 с диска ITS1704PROF   с комплектом обновления через интернет* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..* sibit*

----------

bmw_x5e70 (19.05.2017), irinadlm (02.05.2017), kovsher (10.05.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАЙ-2017 с диска ITS1705PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (26.06.2017), agdedov (06.06.2017), AleksandrChekasin (27.06.2017), Alexandra2000 (06.06.2017), AlexT1960 (21.06.2017), apol (29.05.2017), BDV190 (07.06.2017), gbuharik (30.05.2017), irinadlm (29.05.2017), kovsher (30.05.2017), liypsp (15.06.2017), mayamaya (05.06.2017), Регина198 (20.06.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮНЬ-2017 с диска ITS1706PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

-Ak47- (04.07.2017), abkaz (11.07.2017), agdedov (05.07.2017), alekc1 (20.07.2017), arojkov (07.07.2017), BDV190 (24.07.2017), bons66 (06.07.2017), BounD (05.07.2017), demondsh (06.07.2017), EYLLO (21.07.2017), gbuharik (04.07.2017), irinadlm (08.07.2017), kovsher (06.07.2017), liypsp (10.07.2017), mayamaya (19.07.2017), Nikhaksev (02.08.2017), pacak (02.08.2017), Rom165 (02.07.2017), Voland36 (11.07.2017), znick2010 (07.07.2017), Светлана Л (05.07.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮЛЬ-2017 с диска ITS1707PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Greatlesli (11.08.2017), irinadlm (09.08.2017), xnva (15.08.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АВГУСТ-2017 с диска ITS1708PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (25.09.2017), BDV190 (08.09.2017), gbuharik (16.09.2017), inbox737 (12.09.2017), irinadlm (26.08.2017), kovsher (28.08.2017), pacak (06.09.2017), vnbbuh (31.08.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за СЕНТЯБРЬ-2017 с диска ITS1709PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за СЕНТЯБРЬ-2017 с диска ITS1709PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (04.10.2017), Alexandra2000 (15.10.2017), BDV190 (11.10.2017), EYLLO (09.10.2017), gbuharik (02.10.2017), iva1957 (17.10.2017), liypsp (03.10.2017), Lup0 (09.10.2017), mayamaya (20.10.2017), nata-sch (06.10.2017), pacak (09.10.2017), stoik (06.10.2017), u301 (02.10.2017), Una56 (10.10.2017), vadimvad (02.10.2017), vnbbuh (02.10.2017), xnva (05.10.2017), СветаОнила (02.10.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ОКТЯБРЬ-2017 с диска ITS1710PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (07.11.2017), Alexandra2000 (17.11.2017), apol (28.10.2017), BDV190 (15.11.2017), vadimvad (16.11.2017), vit220 (26.12.2017)

----------


## letvipdep

* INFO.DAT за октябрь 2017г. с диска ITS1710PROF* 

*turbobit*…..*filhost*…..*sibit*…..*2bay*

----------

gbuharik (08.12.2017), parkov (19.12.2017), Ronn (30.10.2017), vit220 (26.12.2017), xnva (27.11.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ДЕКАБРЬ-2017 с диска ITS1712PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Acix (31.12.2017), AlexT1960 (25.01.2018), apol (30.12.2017), Bas_perm (15.01.2018), BDV190 (09.01.2018), Maikil (30.01.2018), metmsk (15.01.2018), RealRet (29.12.2017), SanyaTS (15.01.2018), u301 (23.01.2018), vadimvad (30.12.2017), Vitaliy696969 (27.06.2018), xnva (10.01.2018), znick2010 (05.01.2018), Антон_Федотов (15.01.2018), кнут (11.01.2018)

----------


## letvipdep

* INFO.DAT за декабрь 2017 с диска ITS1712PROF с комплектом для обновления через Интернет* 

*turbobit*…..*filhost*…..*sibit*…..*2bay*

----------

abkaz (06.01.2018), alekc1 (10.01.2018), EYLLO (25.01.2018), garrikaka (10.01.2018), gbuharik (09.01.2018), gera_1970 (08.02.2018), Lazarus (03.01.2018), mayamaya (17.01.2018), metmsk (15.01.2018), Sapbur (02.02.2018), u301 (23.01.2018), xnva (10.01.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ЯНВАРЬ-2018 с диска ITS1801PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (20.02.2018), bizt (19.02.2018), Ig- (15.02.2018), Rom165 (14.02.2018)

----------


## 666Rebel666

*INFO.DAT* за ФЕВРАЛЬ 2018

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ФЕВРАЛЬ-2018 с диска ITS1802PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (27.03.2018), Alexandra2000 (14.03.2018), BDV190 (26.02.2018), bizt (03.03.2018), dnik-08 (04.04.2018), EYLLO (16.03.2018), G-rom (04.04.2018), liypsp (21.03.2018), loner-sd (26.02.2018), mayamaya (08.04.2018), mixim314 (04.03.2018), RealRet (03.03.2018), Rom165 (25.02.2018), Sokolovd1 (25.02.2018), TheCrushOne (03.04.2018), xnva (20.03.2018), znick2010 (06.04.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2018 с диска ITS1803PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (12.04.2018), agdedov (16.04.2018), Alexandra2000 (23.04.2018), Elina (15.04.2018), G-rom (20.04.2018), gbuharik (11.04.2018), Ikarus (12.05.2018), liypsp (24.04.2018), mayamaya (10.04.2018), metmsk (19.04.2018), mixim314 (22.04.2018), Sasha_tab (17.04.2018), Vitaly_1 (20.04.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АПРЕЛЬ-2018 с диска ITS1804PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (14.05.2018), gbuharik (26.05.2018), Ikarus (12.05.2018), loner-sd (19.05.2018), pacak (30.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАЙ-2018 с диска ITS1805PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (07.06.2018), demondsh (26.06.2018), irkuser (20.06.2018), mayamaya (20.07.2018), San_cho (25.06.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮНЬ-2018 с диска ITS1806PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Acix (08.07.2018), BDV190 (05.07.2018), EYLLO (18.07.2018), gbuharik (09.07.2018), Kalinoff (13.07.2018), karpovvn (27.07.2018), metmsk (19.07.2018), Veta (23.07.2018), xnva (05.07.2018), zlol (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮЛЬ-2018 с диска ITS1807PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (02.08.2018), AHDRUXA (03.08.2018), BDV190 (30.07.2018), TrinitronOTV (29.07.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АВГУСТ-2018 с диска ITS1808PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (24.09.2018), agdedov (06.09.2018), BDV190 (20.09.2018), BounD (03.10.2018), dangol (02.10.2018), filh (09.10.2018), RealRet (17.09.2018), Tyulen (08.10.2019), vital-vital (01.10.2018), кнут (13.09.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за СЕНТЯБРЬ-2018 с диска ITS1809PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

77alex77 (08.11.2018), abkaz (12.10.2018), BDV190 (15.10.2018), EYLLO (24.10.2018), gbuharik (16.10.2018), Ig- (14.10.2018), lazySloth (25.10.2018), mayamaya (19.10.2018), Rom165 (13.10.2018), TheCrushOne (14.10.2018), tolstyap (18.10.2018), Tyulen (08.10.2019), web2003 (23.10.2018), znick2010 (15.10.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ОКТЯБРЬ-2018 с диска ITS1810PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (17.11.2018), BDV190 (20.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (12.11.2018), Tyulen (08.10.2019), ZugDuk (20.11.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за НОЯБРЬ-2018 с диска ITS1811PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (26.12.2018), BDV190 (18.12.2018), garrikaka (12.12.2018), Klotto (16.12.2018), liypsp (17.12.2018), metmsk (21.12.2018), Rom165 (10.01.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), Voland36 (06.01.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ДЕКАБРЬ-2018 с диска ITS1812PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

a2873198 (14.01.2019), abkaz (19.01.2019), agapitnn (29.01.2019), agdedov (24.01.2019), alekc1 (15.01.2019), Alexandra2000 (21.01.2019), alxnik2001 (15.01.2019), Bas_perm (14.01.2019), BDV190 (11.01.2019), Dozgd (16.01.2019), gbuharik (14.01.2019), ice_dragon (15.01.2019), Ikarus (23.01.2019), lelik666 (15.01.2019), liypsp (11.01.2019), mayamaya (21.01.2019), Rom165 (14.01.2019), Sasha_tab (14.01.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), u301 (27.01.2019), vasek1970 (11.01.2019), xnva (06.02.2019), Зарайкин Сергей (07.02.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ЯНВАРЬ-2019 с диска ITS1901PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Tyulen (08.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ЯНВАРЬ-2019 с диска ITS1901PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (17.02.2019), ali28021980 (21.03.2019), alxnik2001 (19.02.2019), BDV190 (08.02.2019), demondsh (03.04.2019), Dozgd (26.02.2019), eTix (16.02.2019), Ig- (28.02.2019), Rom165 (08.02.2019), Sasha_tab (27.02.2019), Savelyeff (02.04.2019), SERG.KOW (23.02.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), u301 (24.03.2019), vital-vital (03.04.2019), Vlad2012 (20.03.2019), xnva (05.03.2019), znick2010 (11.02.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2019 с диска ITS1903PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (11.04.2019), Acix (19.04.2019), alchimic1983 (27.06.2019), alxrie (11.04.2019), Andrey137 (18.04.2019), BDV190 (09.04.2019), EYLLO (17.04.2019), gbuharik (10.04.2019), infooooo (10.04.2019), kovsher (09.04.2019), Lantra (10.04.2019), Lazarus (09.04.2019), liypsp (09.04.2019), mayamaya (12.04.2019), prolex (10.04.2019), Rom165 (09.04.2019), Smooth Spirit (09.04.2019), smsbox (16.04.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), u301 (09.04.2019), uvajob (10.04.2019), vadim-orel (09.04.2019), wildball (18.04.2019), xnva (10.04.2019), znick2010 (12.04.2019), Хороший парень (10.04.2019), Хрюква (12.04.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АПРЕЛЬ-2019 с диска ITS1904PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

a2873198 (25.04.2019), abkaz (11.05.2019), alekc1 (30.05.2019), alxrie (16.05.2019), metmsk (22.04.2019), Nikhaksev (05.05.2019), Poljarnik (29.05.2019), Rom165 (22.04.2019), San_cho (22.04.2019), TrinitronOTV (22.04.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), u301 (23.04.2019), Смирновка (19.05.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАЙ-2019 с диска ITS1905PROF*

 - На 10.07.2019 файл ещё работает

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

basa65 (16.07.2019), BDV190 (10.07.2019), Ikarus (10.07.2019), infooooo (10.07.2019), TheCrushOne (12.07.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), Voland36 (12.07.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ИЮЛЬ-2019 с диска ITS1907PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (19.07.2019), aku73 (01.08.2019), alekc1 (04.09.2019), BDV190 (17.07.2019), G-rom (06.08.2019), Lazarus (21.07.2019), mayamaya (18.07.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), vital-vital (18.07.2019), Voland36 (24.07.2019), Опарыш (21.07.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АВГУСТ-2019 с диска ITS1908PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (07.09.2019), irinadlm (05.09.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), u301 (07.09.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за АВГУСТ-2019 с диска ITS1908PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

2000san (14.09.2019), BDV190 (05.09.2019), infooooo (03.10.2019), irinadlm (05.09.2019), mayamaya (21.10.2019), metmsk (11.10.2019), TheCrushOne (24.10.2019), Tyulen (08.10.2019), u301 (07.09.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ОКТЯБРЬ-2019 с диска ITS1910PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (17.11.2019), alsbrix (27.11.2019), Ig- (21.11.2019), TrinitronOTV (06.11.2019), u301 (28.11.2019), vital-vital (06.11.2019), xnva (11.11.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за НОЯБРЬ-2019 с диска ITS1911PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (11.12.2019), alsbrix (03.12.2019), Rom165 (02.12.2019), znick2010 (12.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ДЕКАБРЬ-2019 с диска ITS1912PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (01.01.2020), Bepa (08.01.2020), demondsh (08.01.2020), infooooo (13.01.2020), liypsp (27.01.2020), mayamaya (17.01.2020), metmsk (09.01.2020), sashaorion (03.01.2020), TrinitronOTV (31.12.2019), znick2010 (12.01.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* INFO.DAT за декабрь 2019 года с диска ITS1912PROF с комплектом для обновления через интернет:* 

*turbobit*…..*2bay*…..*hitfile*

----------

demondsh (08.01.2020), mayamaya (17.01.2020), znick2010 (12.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за ФЕВРАЛЬ-2020 с диска ITS2002PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abkaz (05.03.2020), alekc1 (27.02.2020), alsbrix (25.03.2020), Andrey137 (05.03.2020), inbox737 (23.03.2020), liypsp (02.03.2020), orl_vlad72 (15.03.2020), znick2010 (15.03.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2020 с диска ITS2003PROF*

Только файл INFO.DAT:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

2000san (21.01.2021), abkaz (30.03.2020), agapitnn (06.04.2020), alekc1 (13.04.2020), alsbrix (31.03.2020), boss75 (31.03.2020), demondsh (09.01.2021), ev9457 (01.04.2020), Garygold (06.05.2020), GTA33 (10.07.2020), Izhlis (23.04.2020), karpovvn (06.04.2020), mayamaya (10.04.2020), metmsk (29.03.2021), orl_vlad72 (14.07.2020), TrinitronOTV (29.03.2020), u301 (30.03.2020), ViperPST (29.06.2021), vital-vital (28.03.2020), vnbbuh (19.05.2020), Voland36 (05.05.2020), vvvv495 (30.08.2020), yk13 (05.09.2020), zemsnarjad (20.01.2021), Антон_Федотов (20.04.2020), Хороший парень (26.04.2020)

----------

